#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  te dik?? afvallen voor die jonegn waar jij zelf ziels veel van houdt of tog maar niet

## jasje

ik bekeek me zelf voor de 100ste keer weer in de spiegel. en het enigste wat ik zag is een dikke meisje van 18 jaar bruin krullend haar blauwe groene ogen ik vond me opzich best wel een mooi meisje maar ik was 1,70 en had maat 46 en dat zat me behoorlijk dwars. ik was altijd de dikste en dat deed me pijn ik heb duizend dieets gevolgd maar niks hielp. ik was al drie jaar verliefd op amin maar hij had geen interess in mij we waren gewoon klasgenoten. ik voelde me ook vrselijk ongelukkig en die enige die dat wist was me beste vriendin samia ik was met haar opgegroeid en hield veel van haar tegenover mij is zij 1,70 volslank en trekt altijd de aandacht van jongens. terwijl ik verder zat dag te dromen hoorde ik me telefoon gaan. ik nam op. het was me beste vriend ridouan hij stond altijd klaar voor me. maar nu had ik geen zin in hem en zei dat ik moest gaan hij had er begrip voor en hing op. ik keek vor me uit en moest huilen waarom ben ik diegene die dik en lelijk moet zijn. ik hoorde me moeder roepen en rende naar de douche en waste mij gezicht.

MAMA: a amina
A: ja mama. ik liep naar benden en zag me broer nourdin staan ik ging naar de keuken en pakte een appel.
N: ewa vertzak zit je weer te eten.
A: laat me nou 1 keer met rust nourdin. en nourdin zag dat iets me dwars zat en liet me maar met rust. hij was 20 en zag er goed uit ookal is ie me broer. ik hield wel van hem maar hatte het als ie me zat te pesten over me eet gedrag en dat hatte ik zelf ook. me meoder leip de keuken in en zei dat ik moest heplen met eten maken. en dat deed ik ik heilp me moeder en legde alles neer precies waneer het eten was op gedien kwam me vader. ik ging naar hem toe en zei salam baba. hij zei salam a benti. ik gaf hem een kus op ze voorhoofd en ging naar boven op me bed liggen ik had geen zin om te eten. me zusje samia kwam naar em toe.
s: wat is er amina jij kijkt zo verdrietig.
a: niks samia helemaal niks. en toen kreeg ik tranen en begon te huilen om hoe ik eruit zag en ik dacht bij me zelf verman je zelf.
s: oo zus niet huilen als je niet wil vertellen wat je dwars zit hoef dat niet laat em je tenminste troosten.
en dat liet ik haar ook ze was zo leif ook al was ze 1 jaar jonger dan mij. ze begreep me best wel goed. ze had style haar en had bruine ogen ze was 1,60 en was ook slank. ik zei tegen haar dat ik wil slapen en ze vroeg voor de zeker heid of ik niet wou eten ik zei tegen haar nee en ze zei oke en liep weg.


volgende dag:
de wekker ging en ik stond met moeite op want ik had niet zo goed geslapen. ik ging douche en deed me wijden kleren aan( zodat ej me dikheid niet zo goed kon zien) enb deed me haar in een kont. toen ik naar benden ging zag ik dat me 14 jarige broertje al wakker was en hij is egt zo lief tegen mij hij peste me nooit en vertelde me altijd alles over de meiden. ik ging ontbijten en ik zag dat het al 7,30 was ik pakte me spullen en deed me schoenen en jas aan en liep naar buiten daar zag ik me vriendin samia a.
s: ewa scghatje van me alles goed.
a: gaat wel maar met jou.
s: oo samia kom op je bent niet dik je bent een mooi meisje egt waar.
ik mopelde: jaja waarom heeft amin niks door.
s: hij is gewoon dom laat hem.
a: en hoe gaat het verder met het leven samia  :maroc:  
s: ewa gaat wel goed je weet je wel. en hoe gaat het met je broer nourdin  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .
a: goed goed.
samia heeft al heel lang een oogje op me broer maar durf het niet tegen me te vertellen en ik weet ook dat hij haar heel leuk vindt maar ook niet durfyt toe te geven.dus met de tijd komt het wel. toen we op de sgoolplein waren aangekomen zagen we ridouan staan en we leipen gelijk naar hem toe we gaven hem de gewoonlijke vier kusjes groet en gwe praatte met hem over koetjes en kalfjes. toen de bel ging gingen we allemaal naar les weer een saaie dag voor de boeg. ik zat in les en amin kwam te laat en de enige plek die leeg was was die bij mij omdat samia bij ridouan ging zitten. en hij liep naar de plekj waar ik zat en zei hallo. me hart ging drie keer sneller kloppen inplaats van 1 keer ik stordde hallo terug en gaf me een glimlach. hij zag er weer geweldig uit metmet zijn witte armani broek en bruine pradas en ze ogen waren goor en mooi bruin en waneer hij lag krijgt hij kuiltje hij had een bruine jas met daar ondereen wit truitje ik kon me oegn niet van hem af houen en opeens draaide hij om en zei en hoe vindt je dat ik etruit zie samie te overdreven of goed. ik wist niet wat ik hoorde hij kende me naam ik zei heel schor nee hoor je ziet er leuk uit. en hij zei vervolgens oke ken je je dan nu veder bij de les houden want ik ken er niet tegen als iemand mij verdomme de hel tijd naar me staart. ik werd helemaal rood en kreeg tranen in me ogen. ridouan die alles hoord( hij zat voor me) draaide om en zei ken jij verdomme je grote bek houden ik wil me bij de les houden. ik verbaasde me ridouan doet anders nooit zo en samia keek me ook verbaasd aan . de leraar die alles hoorde zei dat ridouan maar gauw moest wegwezen en ridouan zei: met genoegen mensen hebben ook geen respect voor iemand anders zijn gevoelens en hij liep weg. amin die lachte en pakte zijn spullen en ik keek hem verbaasd aan en hij zei: wat dnek je dat ik naast een koe zoals jij wil gaan zitten ik ga naast samia zitten die is tenminste een stuk. ik kreeg tranen in me ogen en pakte me spullen en rende uit de klas weg van alles ik rende langs ridouan heen hiuj riep me nog maar ik luisterede niet ik ging naar de w.c en bleef daar zitten huilen. ik hoorde samia stem maar had geen zin om wat te zegge samia zei: oo amina let tog niet op die sukkel amina ik weet dat het pijn doet hij is je niet waard oo samia ik wou dat ik je kon helpen en ze liep weg. ik huilde en huilde. en stond op en leip naar huis ik lette op niemadn en ging naar em kamer. en ik zag een brief niet wetend dat deze brief me levn zou veranderen

----------


## jasje

alles jullie willen dat ik door ga moeten jullie dat zeggen en als jullie dit geen mooie verhaal vinden moet jullie dat ook zeggen

----------


## berkania150

Ja ga zeker verder je hebt al 1 fan  :Wink:  en er komen zeker nog bij 

een vervolg aub  :ole:  


kusjes van antwerpen

----------


## missmagreb

Jaaa Gaaa Verder Alsjeblief..
Zooo Leuk Verhaal..  :love:  
Ga Verder

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Ga verder!!

Smooi!

Idd je hebt er nog een fan bij  :grote grijns:

----------


## ja,maar

alleen hoop ik wel op een goede afloop[  :tover:

----------


## wasimma_86

Echt een mooi verhaal meid
Schrijf snel verder!!

----------


## Sjena

He jasje,
ik vind het een leuk verhaal tot nu toe ik herken me zelf erin ik heb zelf tranen in mijn ogen. Ik weet hoe dat meisje zich voelt en het is zwaar klote!!!! Je houdt van iemand maar die persoon ziet je niet eens staan. Ik ben al 6 jaar verliefd op de zelfde persoon en hij heeft mij nog nooit aangekeken! en ik met mijn domme kop blijf hem leuk vinden. Dit verhaal raakt mij ookal is het nog maar het begin maar ga alsjeblieft snel verder want ik wil graag weten hoe het met haar verder gaat


(sorry het moest er gewoon ff uit)

----------


## wasimma_86

Hey meid
Gaat deze verhaal over jou? En is hij waargebeurt?
Ik vind het echt een heel mooi begin, schrijf gauw weer verder!!!

----------


## jasje

sjena. 
ja ik snap wat je bedoelt het doet verselijk pijn als iemand zo doet. ik schrijf deze verhaal ook omdat niemand het heeft over een meisje die zich zo voelt. 
deze verhaal is niet egt waar maar de meeste meisje die voelen zich zo en bijna niemand houdt er rekening mee en dat vind ik best wel erg.
ik ga nu verder met het verhaal

----------


## imane moujtahid

het is een heel mooi stuk je moet echt doorgaan

----------


## jasje

ik keek naar de brief ik wou er helaam niet weten wat er in stond dadelijk stond er wat in over hoe ik er uit zag. ik huilde over die gedachte ehn pakte de brief op en begon het te scheuren. keek naar naar em buro en zag een foto van ridouan ejn mij ik pakte het op en gooiede het tegen de muur. ik huilde verder en zakte op de grond neer en huilde tot dat ik in slaap viel. toen ik wakker werd vioelde ik me zwaar en ziek ik had over spierpijn en ik stond op en ging naar de douch ik zag dat me ogen rood en dik waren ik waste me gezicht en ging naar me kamer deed me pyma aan. en ging vervolgens naar beneden ik zag dat niemand thuis was. me ouders waren zeker op visete. me zusje samia was zeker bij de zusje van samia me vriendin. (eerst was het raar omdat em zusje ook zo heten als em vriendin maar nu niet meer) hakim(me 14 jarige broertje) was zker meiden aan het versieren ik moet lachen om die gedachten. nourdin is zker bij vrienden. ik had zin om te koken en dat deed ik ook ik maakte couscous etrwijl ik aan het koken was kwamen ze een voor een naar huis. toen iedereen er was zette ik alles aan tafel. keek goed of iedereen er was maar niet iedereen hakim miste we nog maar hij zou nog lang niet komen dus hield ik wat over voor hem. toen we aan het eten waren kwam hakim en hij vroeg wie er hand gekookt me moeder vervolgde met amina heeft gekookt hij keek droeviger en ik vroeg: wat is er?? hij zei:: nou mis ik je kooktalent ik wil je eten en geen brood waarom. en vervolgens moets iedereen lachen zelfs me vader die bina nooit lachtend het was een prachtig gezicht en hij zei: wat lagen jullie. ik zei : aaa gek ik heb voor je over gehouden. en zijn gezicht klaarde op en toen gaf ik zijn deel. toen me zusje en ik klaar waren met opruimen ging ik naar em kamer en zag dat me kamer een rotzooi was uik ging me kamer vervolgens opruimen en zag de brief die ik had gekregen maar omdat ik het had versnipperd kon ik niet meer zien van wie of over wat het ging. toen ik klaar was met opruimen zag ik dat het 10 uur was. ik moets weer aan amin denken ik kon het niet geloven. ik zag tegen om morgen naar school te gaan. ik wou net me bed in gaan toen ik een berichtje kreegik maakte het open en zag dat het van ridouan kwam ik las het vervolegns::
[GLOW=blue]het spijt me ik heb het gehoord van samia hij is je niet waard egt waar je bent beter waard. ik hou van je 

liefs ridouan.  [/GLOW] 

ik las het nog een keer en nog een keer er stond gewoon dat hij van em hield maatr dat heeft hij nooit gedaan. het zou wel niks bedoelt hebben misgien bedoelde hij gewoon als een zusje. met me gedachten bij ridouan viel ik in slaap. 
ik werd om 6,45 wakker ik stond op met gemak en ging snel douchen. kleede me aan en pakte me spullen ik zag dat het al 7,15 is en me broertje en me zusje warren niet wakker dus maakte ik ze wakker voordat ze te laat komen ze waren hartstikke dankbaar en ik liep naar benden ik ging vervolgens ontbijten etrwijl ik zat te ontbijten kwam me broer nourdin. ik hoop maar niet dat hij komt om me weer eens weer te pesten maar nee hij kwam naast me zitten en hij zei: ik wil met je praten. ik zei: oke begin maar.
n: heeft samia een vriend??
a: waarom????????? hihihih  :hihi:  
n: kom op zomaar een vriend van mij vindt haar leuk.
a: waarom leiegn als je nog een keer liegt vertel ik niks over hoe haar gevoelens tegen over jou zijn. oeps en voor ik het wist had ik het al gezegd.
n:  :stout:  zozo en zusje van me vertel me maar dat zo snel mogelijk.
a: nee voordat jij iets verteld dan pas vertel ik het.
n: oke oke ik denk dat ikverliefd op haar ben. 
a: zozo oke zij is ook op jou. 
en voor ik het wist had ik haar nummer al aan nourdin gegeven hij was me eeuwig dankbaar zei hij. hij was zo blij dat ik de tijd was vergetn en zag op de klok dat ik moest op schieten ik deed me schoenen aan enging weg. ik keek om me heen of samia er was maar geen samia te bekennen dus ging ik maar aleen naar school. de weg naar school moest ik aleen aan amin denken en wat zou er gebueren op school daar heb ik ehlaam niet aangedacht. toen ik op school was aangekomen was er geen samia of ridouan te bekennen. wat zou er zijn?????????

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

verderschrijven! 
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!
verderschrijven!

----------


## Sjena

> _Geplaatst door jasje_ 
> *sjena. 
> ja ik snap wat je bedoelt het doet verselijk pijn als iemand zo doet. ik schrijf deze verhaal ook omdat niemand het heeft over een meisje die zich zo voelt. 
> deze verhaal is niet egt waar maar de meeste meisje die voelen zich zo en bijna niemand houdt er rekening mee en dat vind ik best wel erg.
> ik ga nu verder met het verhaal*


Zeker weten!!! Mijn beste vriendin is heel knap en mooi slank en ik niet het doet mijn zo vreselijk pijn ik heb ook echt 1000 dieets gevolgt maar het helpt gewoon niet! Zij krijgt alle aandacht niet dat ik jaloers ben ik gun het haar echt maar het doet zo vreselijk pijn! 


Ps. bedankt voor het vervolg  :kusgrijs:

----------


## wasimma_86

Ja meid, zo gaat het bij veel meisjes en die jongens die denken nergens over na en die zeggen gewoon alles terwijl dat echt heel veel pijn kan doen en daardoor ga je je ook onzeker voelen!!
Ik vind t goed van je dat je daarover een verhaal schrijft
Ga zo door!!!

----------


## Sjena

Ja wasimma ze kijken dwars door je heen alsof wij geen gevoelens hebben die sukkel die ik leuk vind die weet dat ik hem leuk vind en als ik hem tegen kom op straat(hij woont bij mij om het hoekje kan het nog erger?) dan kijkt hij mij zo vuil aan hij is zo vreselijk arrogant! Maar ik blijf hem leuk vinden ik weet niet maar hij heeft gewoon iets wat mij aantrekt Het doet zo ongelooflijk pijn je hebt geen idee

----------


## wasimma_86

Ja dat is heel erg, en ik begrijp t wel, je bent natuurlijk heel gek op die jongen en als je dat ben kan je hem moeilijk vergeten, hoe lullig hij ook doet tegen je!! Maar meid, jij komt de ware wel tegen want er zijn genoeg jongens die niet alleen op uiterlijk vallen. En dan wordt er ook naar je mooie kanten gekeken en hoe je van binnen bent, want die jongens zullen het ook niet luek vinden als ze echt een heeel mooie meisje hebben, maar die van binnen slecht is en die allemaal gekke dingen doet. Ik hoop maar dat ze die een keer krijgen daar zullen ze er achter komen dat het uiterlijk helemaal niet het belangrijkste is!!!

Kus  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Sjena

Ja je hebt gelijk! Dank je wel!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Atouzint

lijkt me een heel mooi verhaal, ben benieuwd naar de rest

----------


## wasimma_86

Schrijf snel nog een stukje meid!!
Echt mooi 

Kus Wasimma

----------


## jasje

ik ga vanavond nog een stuk schijven ik moet namelijk naar de bios dus ik ben egt blij dat jullie het leuk vinden egt waar. 
ik had nooit gedacht dat jullie het leuk zouden vinden bedankt he!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :blij:   :knipoog:   :cola:   :Wink:   :tong uitsteken:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

je mag ook nu beginnen hoor  :haha:

----------


## wasimma_86

Hey meid
schrijf je nog een stukje voor ik naar bed ga??? HAHAH

Kusssss  :strik:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

ga gauw door.. leuk verhaal  :Smilie:

----------


## jasje

toen ik op school was aangekomen was er geen samia of ridouan te bekennen. wat zou er zijn?????????


en voordat ik het wist zag ik samia al aan lopen met een big smily wat zou er met haar zijn?? toen ze bij me was aangekomen kreeg ze de slapp lach en bleef lachen ik keek haar vragend aan het het enige wat ze kon zeggen met moeite was nourdin. en toen wist ik het weer hij heeft haar zeker gebeld en samen met samia lachende we ons kapot we konden het niet meer volhouden dat we samen rend naar de wc. moesten geluk was wel de bel al gegaan anders mochten we niet naar binnen. toen we klaar waren met lachen en brullen gingen we naar de les. maar ridouan was er nog steeds niet. ik wedr wel bezorgd en begon me af te vragen wat er zou zijn de les liep moeizaam. heel de schooldag was ridouan niet geweesd. samia wou dat ik met haar mee naar huis ging zodat ze het kon vertellen het gesprek tussen haar en nourdin. eenmaal in haar kamer aangekomen.
a; ewa zid vertel het nou  :nl:  
s: nou omdat jij het bent hihihihi. en oja wie had gezegd dat ej me telefoon nummer moest geven he a jin.
a: ewa safi dus je wilt dat hij je met rust laat oke ik zal het vanavond tegen hem zeggen maar ik denk wel dat hij gaat huilen hoor en wil je dat wel dadelijk mag ik niet meer met je om van hem omdat je hem een gebroken hart heb veroorzaakt. hihjahahah  :tong uitsteken:  
s: okey okey jij hebt gewonnen.
a: ewa zeg.
s: oke ik nam de telefoon op en hij zei. samia samia samia hij zei het wel 1000 keer man. en toen zei ik van ja wie ben jij een stalker door op en vervolgens schelde ik hem helemaal uit. hij zei daarna zacht ik ben het nourdin. ik werd gelijk stil en begon sorry te zeggen. en toen moesten we allebi lachen. en toen hebben we wat afgesproken voor aanstaande vrijdag. hihihihihihi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  oja thanx amina.  :blauwe kus:  
a: zozo leuk zeg geen dank man ik heb liever jou als me schoonzus dan een heks hihihihihih maar misgien is een heks beter  :maf3:  . en voor ik het wist kreeg ik een kussen tegen me hoofd en zo belande we in een kussen gevecht. ik kreeg een smsje en zag dat het van ridouan was er stond : 
[GLOW=darkred]ik ben vandaag niet naar school gekomen omdat ik ziek was sorry dat ik niks van me liet horen.. ik hou van jou en aleen van jou.
liefs ridouan.[/GLOW]  

ik las het vijf keer maar niet wetend dat samia ook me bericht had gelezen.
s: amina je denkt tog niet dat dat .............. . en ze bleef stil.
a: wat?? zeg het dan wat je wilt vertellen!!!
s: nou denk je dat hij verliefd op jou is.
en toen bleef ik stil ja wie wordt nou op de dikke amina verliefd he kijk mij nou denken dat ik alles ben maar terwijl ik dat niet ben. ik probeerde me tranen tegen te houden maar dat lukte niet. en ik zei etgen samia zonder haar an te kijken dat ik naar huis moest. ik pakte me spullen en ging weg samia bleef me maar aan kijken en zei zacht: oke.
toen ik buiten was leit ik em tranen lopen. niet om ridouan maar ik had zo een gek gevoel ik had het gevoel dat ik slecht nieuws zou horen ofzo ik wist het ook niet. ik keek op me tel en zag dat het 4 uur was ik moets op schieten. toen ik eindelijk thuis was hoorde ik me moeder schreeuwen ik rende naar naar binnen en zag me broertje me broer en me zusje huilen in de gang ik ging naar me moeder en zag haar huilend op de grond ik bukte me en vroeg haar wat er aan de hand is. met een trilde stem. me meoder kon aleen maar mohammed zeggen dat was de naam van me vader. wat is er aan de hand??? zonder dat ik het wist huilde ik mee ik ging naar me zusje en schudde haar helemaal door mekaar. WAT IS ER MET PAPA riep ik uit. met zus antwoorde met .........................


hier een vervolg ik weet dat het kort is. maar zoals ik zeg kort maar krachtig hihgihihihihih ik hoor het wel als jullie willen dat ik veder ga.

----------


## wasimma_86

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :Wink:  

Ga maar verder, echt leuk!!

Bousa  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Sjena

Ga snel verder!  :Smilie:

----------


## wasimma_86

Schrijf je vandaag nog een lange vervolgje?  :grote grijns:  

PLEASEEEEE 

KuSsS WaSiMmAaTjUh

----------


## riffia_19

ahhhhhhhhh wat een verhaal zeg, echt toppie wil je pleasee verder gaan ik ben echt verslaafd.

kusjesss

----------


## jasje

sorry dat het een beetje lang duurde. had problemen met internet maar hier is mij vervolg dan.  :maroc:  


Amina papa hhheeeft een ongeluk gehad en hij is overleden zei samia met een piep stem. De woorden galmende door me hoofd papa is dood dood dood dood. Ik schreeuwde zo hard als ik kan NEEEEEE NIET MIJ VADER NEEEEE. Hij is dood dood. Ik huilde en huilde. Ik kan het niet geloven hij komt nooit meer tijdens eten. Hij komt nooit meer ik zal hem nooit meer zien nooit meer zien die woorden bleven in me hoofd. Ik rende naar me moeder en viel bij haar op de grond ze huilde nog steeds en ik huilde mee. Ik weet niet hoe lang ik daar ben gebleven want ik werd naar een tijdje omhoog getrokken. Ik keek naar achter en zag ridouan. Ik stond op en omhelsde hem en begon verder te huilen. Hij aaide me haar en zei rustig maar rustig maar alles komt goed. Ik ben nu bij je, je hoef niet bang te zijn. Het voelde zo veilig bij hem. Ik bleef huilen en ging daarna op het bang zitten. Hij zat naast me ik wou wat zeggen maar hij legde zijn vinger op me mond en zei: je hoeft niks te zeggen ik weet hoe je voelt. En ik kreeg weer tranen me vader is dood dood dood. Ik huilde weer in ridouans armen en hij moest ook huilen. Toen kwam me broer nourdin en zei: ik ga naar schiphol om twee tickets te halen. Ik zei: TWEE eb ik dan ken ik niet mee he. Hij zei: en wie lette er dan op hakim en samia he ben je hun ook vergeten je blijft hier met hun ik ga met mama want ze zal me daar nodig hebben begrepen. Ik zei niks meer maar begreep niet waarom hij gewoon normaal kon doen HALLO ONZE VADER IS DOOD. En weer kreeg ik tranen me moeder was inmiddels opgestaan en had haar spullen al ingepakt. Me zusje samia kwam naar me toen en begon het bij me uit te huilen ridouan liet ons even alleen en keek me verdrietig aan. Hakim bleef maar staan en kijken ik zag hem hij was in een soort shock. Hij kwam bij me en zei zagt: papa is egt dood he dit is geen grap. En zag dat hij tranen in zijn ogen kreeg toen ik vervolgens schor ja zei barste hij uit in tranen. Me moeder en nourdin waren al weg en ik moest die week op me broertje en zusje letten gelukkig had ik ridouan en samia. Maar ridouan had nooit iest gezegd over de smsjes.

het is korter dan normaal maar volgde keer is ie langer.  :blowen:

----------


## hasna_zina

hey je hebt er een nieuwe fan al ja "nieuw" ik heb ook gereageerd op je verhaal op marokko.nl  :grote grijns:  maar hier staan de vervolgjes eerder precies dus d8 ik ,kan ik evengoed hier reageren :d moehiem echt hel mooi verhaal ik hoop dat je snl verder doet  :blauwe kus:   :zwaai:

----------


## jasje

hahahahaha hasna_zina hahaha je bent wel slim hoor  :nl:  
maar ik omdat ik een kleine stukje heb geschreven komt hier weer een vervolg omdat ik egt zin had om te schrijven hihihoihiohioh

4 weken later.
Ik kan het nog steeds niet geloven hij is egt weg en weer huilde ik op me bed. Ik krijg steeds dromen over me vader waar in hij me verteld dat ik veder moet gaan en dat alles goed met hem gaat en dat hij van me houdt. En vervolgens loopt hij dan lachend weg. Ik mis hem zo. maar ik moet sterk zijn voor me moeder en me zusje en me broertje. Me broer nourdin is zo erg veranderd hij laat geen emoties zien niks hij lacht nooit en praat niet meer zo vaak en dat maakt me egt bang. Me moeder doet netalsof er niks aan de hand is en probeerd zich zo sterk mogelijk te houden maar soms zie ik haar wel paar tranen laten gaan. Me zusje en broertje hebben het wel moeilijk mee maar hun zijn ongeveer bijna het zelfde gebleven en dat vindt ik zo goed van hun. Ik denk dat ze er met iemand over praten. Ridouan komt de laaste tijd vaak langs dat mag van me meoder want ze weet dat er niks gebeurd en ze vertrouwd me volkomen. Maar me broer houdt erniet van. Me meoder kwam me kamer in vroeg of ik iest wou eten. Ik zei nee mama dank je wel.
Ma: oo amina benti het gaat zo slecht met je ik ken er niet tegen om je zo te zien.
A: er is niks a mama het gaat al.
Ma: nee amina je eet bijna niks en vervolgens val je af en daarna eetje je helemaal vol tot je niet meer ken en begint aan te komen zo ben jij niet amina.
Me meoder had wel gelijk soms at ik dagen niet maar dat kwam gewoon ,omdat ik niks door me keel krijgt en als ik vervolgens wel ken dan denk ik bij me zelf schijt me vader is er niet meer en dan eet ik gewoon egt veel.
Ma: misgien is het beter om tussen uit te gaan.
A: hoe bedoel je a mama.
Ma: nou hoe ik het zeg. Een tijdje weg gaan kan tog geen kwaad.
A: en jullie dan. 
Mama: maak niks uit. Waarom ga je niet naar marokko en blijf je bij je familie zolang je nodig hebt om over je verdiet te gaan. Je hebt geen afscheid van hem genomen.
Me meoder had wel gelijk misgien is het beter. Ik doe het en ik vertrek morgen.
A: mama oke ik vertrek morgen safi.
Ma: safi a benti vergeet niet dat ik van je hou. 
A: ja man ik hou ook van jou. En ik gaf me meoder een kus op haar voorhoofd. Me meoder ging nu naar nourdin om hem het nieuws te vertellen. Ik had me meoder gevraagd of ik ridouan mog komen om afscheid van hem te nemen. Ik wou dat niemand anders het weet dus wou ik het aleen ridouan vertellen samia zou het wel begrijpen.
Ik pakte me telefoon en belde ridouan.
R: ja hallo met ridouan.
A: heey ritje met amina ken je komen ik moet je spreken.
R: oke ik kom er nu aan doei schat tot dadelijk.
A: oke beslama.
Stinds dat em pa is overleden begon ik meer voor ridouan te voelen. Maar me hart was nog steeds bij amin ik kon hem nog steeds niet uit me hoofd krijgen. Ik was stinds me vader overleden niet naar school dus had ik hem ook niet gezien misgien was het ook beter zo. Nouridn ziet samia vaker en het gaat steeds beter tussen hun ik hoop egt dat het wat wordt. Ik voelde een hand op me schouder het voelde vertrouwd en ik keek om en zag dat ridouan het was ik lachte naar hem hij lachte terug.. En hij deed de deur van me ka er digt. En kwam naast em zitten het bleef een tijdje stil. Ik stond op en zei: ridouan ik ga hier weg voor een tijdje. Ridouan shrok van em woorden en ze oegn werden groter hij stond op en kwam precies voor me staan. Ik werd zenuwachtiger. Hij keek me diep in me ogen aan. Ik voelde me zo licht en kreeg zo een raar gevoel in em onderbuik die ik nooit ehb kregen en vervolgens zei hij heel zacht maar ik kon het horen: waar ga je naartoe, voor hoe lang en waneer vertrek je. Ik zei zacht: ik ga naar marokko, voor hoe lang weet ik niet en ik vertrek morgen. ik keek vervolgens naar benden want ik durfde niet in zijn ogen te kijken bang voor zijn reacties. Maar hij pakte me kin en dwingde me om naar hem te kijken.

----------


## Sjena

Ga snel verder alsjeblieft!

----------


## mocrogirl007

DOORGAAN DOORGAAN DOORGAAN EWA IS MOOI MAN. EINDELIJK WAT ANDERS DAN NORMAAL

----------


## hasna_zina

hey bedankt voor je vervolg hy was weer superrrrrr moehiem khoop dat je snel verder doet  :blauwe kus:   :zwaai:

----------


## jasje

en hier komt me vervolg weer hoor. ik hoop dat jullie het leuk vinden.
Ik zei zacht: ik ga naar marokko, voor hoe lang weet ik niet en ik vertrek morgen. ik keek vervolgens naar benden want ik durfde niet in zijn ogen te kijken bang voor zijn reacties. Maar hij pakte me kin en dwingde me om naar hem te kijken.

Ik zag dat in zijn ooghoek een traan hij kon hem niet meer bedwingen en liet hem maar gaan. Een traan om mij omdat ik weging dat deed me zon een pijn.Hij kwam met zijn gezicht dichter bijer ik wist niet hoe ik moets reageren maar ik was niet bang ik wou ook dat hij digetr bijer kwam. Ik snap niet waarom. Opeens raakte zijn lippen de mijne zijn lippen voelde zo zacht en warm aan het was zo een lekker gevoel. Opeens opend hij zijn mond en likt me me onderlip. Ik wou veder maar iest in em zei dat ik moets stoppen ik stapte opzij en duwde hem weg. Zijn ogen verder groot en hij bleef me aan kijken en zei vervolgens: wil je dat ik zeg dat het me spijt maar dat ken ik niet amina ik hou van jou. 
Ik schrok van zijn woorden dus hij meende het wel in de smsjes. Ik bleef stil en vervolgens zei hij: stinds 4 jaar ben ik op amina ik kon het nu gewoon niet in bedwang houden ik heb je een brief geschreven, ik stuurde smsje met ik hou van jou en je heb noit wat gezegd.. Ik zei schor: maar dit ken niet jij bent me vriend dit mag niet dit ken gewoon niet die brief heb ik geschruerd zonder dat ik wisd van wie ik het had en ik dacht dat je van em hield alsof ik je zus ben. Hij keek me droevig aan en zei: oke als jij het wil vergeten oke vergeet het maar maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het vergeet. Vervolgens draaide hij om en wou weg lopen. Maar ik zei stop. Hij draaide om en wachtte veder wat ik wou zeggen. Ik zei: we kunnen niet zo afscheid weg.. Hij kwam naar me toe en omhelsede me hij was zo zacht en warm dat ik wel zo eeuwen kon blijven. Hij liet me los en zei: doe je voorzigtig en als er iets is je moet me bellen ja? Ja zal ik doen wil jij t tegen samia zeggen want ik ken niet tegen afschied nemen. Ja zal ik doen amina. En weg was hij of hij weg was uit me leven dat wist ik niet maar ik had spijt dat het zo eindigde onze afscheid.

1 jaar later:
ik zit al weer in de vliegtuig. Wat ga ik marokko missen. Maar ik heb me familie zo gemisd dat het wel tijd was om terug te gaan. Ze hebben hier een heel ander manier van leven hier is het zo vredig. Ik kijk nu heel anders door het leven!! Toen ik hier ps de eerste week was had ik het wel moeilijk maar me nigt hielp me door haar ben ik over het verdriet van me vader heen. Oooo wat mis ik hem hij was zo aardig maar tog oprecht. Ik weet dat het oeilijk voor me zal zijn als ik thuis aan kom maar ik moet sterk zijn dacht ik bij mezelf. Amin wat miste ik hem zo ik hield nog steeds van hem. Raar he terwijl hij niks voor mij voelt. 
Toen ik aan was gekomen belde ik de taxi omdat ik wou me moeder verassen. Maar niet wetend wat er daar gebeurd???????


alsje blieft een vervolg hoop dat jullie het leuk vinden

----------


## Sjena

Prachtig!!! Bedankt voor het vervolg!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## wasimma_86

Nog een vervolgje  :grote grijns:   :Wink:  

Kusss

----------


## hasna_zina

PRACHTIG  :knipoog:

----------


## sweet*moslima

echt mooi kussie een nieuwe fan

----------


## Vahsi Guzel

hey
je verhaal is echt wel vet!!
k'maak juist het zelfde mee
pffff vele mensen vinden me heel mooi enzo he maar ik vind mezelf lelijk enzo en dan liggen ze te zegge dat ik alles heb wat een meisje wit maar diep vanbinnen voel ik me niet zo want ik kryg wel aandacht van die jongen hoor maar jah wat is aandacht voor jongens he al meid ik ga je laten ik kan nog uren verder schrijven hehe
BoUsSa
TuRkIsCh Girl!!!
XxxxXxxxX

----------


## jasje

kijk ik vindt dat niemand lelijk is weet je het gaat niet om de uiterlijkmaar om innerlijk... hallo als je met iemand neemt he die mooi is maar tog een slegt karaketr heeft dan wil je tog niet bij hem blijven. weet je ik haat zulke eigonwiestis klootzakken. maarja............
(ik weet ken niet typen  :wat?!:  )
maarja let niet op hun....
 :maffia:  anders gaan we zo met hun doen hihihihihihihihihi  :grote grijns:

----------


## jasje

ik denk tijd voor een vervol hihihihi

Toen ik voor de deur was van onze huis. Zuchte ik diep en keek naar onze huis. Ik belde aan en zag hakim open doen. Hij schrok en was zo blij dat hij keihard riep: AMINA AMINA IS TERUG. Hij omhelsde mij. Iedereen kwam aan rennen. Me meoder huilde en kwam op me af: a benti a benti dat was het enige wat me moeder kon uit brengen.. me zus samia kwam aan lopen en omhelsde mij. Ik liep naar binnen en zag nourdin met samia (me vriendin praten) en vervolgens zag ik haar ouders. Ik keek me moeder verward aan en zei: wat is hier aan de hand. Nourdin die me opeens zag schrok en kwam naar me toe en huilde: ik heb je zo gemisd amina er is zo veel gebeurd waarom bleef je zo lang weg waarom? Wat ben je veranderd wat. Je bent nog mooier geworden dan dat je al was. En hij bekeek me nog eens en nog eens. Omdat ik de eerste periode in marokko zo moeilijk had at ik bijna niksik was van maat 46 naar maat 38 gegaan. En opeens zei em moeder: je was zo mooi wat is er met je gebreurfd je bent zo afgevallen? Ik moets aleen lachen en kreeg tranen in me ogen. Samia kwam aan lopen en omhelsde me zo erg ze zei: waarom heb je niks tegen mij gezegd waarom moest ik het van ridouan horen waarom amina!!! Me gedachten dwalde gelijk naar ridouan en de dag voordat ik naar marokko ging. Oo god wat had ik me beste vriend gemisd. Als het kon zou ik nu naar hem toegaan. Me moeder zei vervolgens: ga dadelijk maar naar ridouan. Me broer wou boos worden maar em moeder keek hem heel raar aan. 
N: amina mag ik effe met je praten in je de hal. 
En hij sleurde me vervolgens mee.
A: wat is er nourdin??
N: ik moet je wat vertellen.
A: is het erg??
N: luister nou.
A: ja oke ik ben al stil.
N: zoals je je opmerkte zijn de ouders van samia hier. Ze zijn gekomen omdat ik hun toestemming wil vargen om met samia te trouwen.
Hoorde ik dat egt hij gaat met me beste vriendin trouwen. ik omhelse hem zo hard dat hij schrok van me reacties. Samia kwam al aan lopen en ik sprong op haar ze keek me heel blij aan. 
S: dus ej bent blij.
A: je weet tog dat ik altijd blij zou zijn en dat heb ik je ook zo vaak gezegd.  :engel:  
S: oef gelukkig wat ik werd al een beetje bvang ik dacht dat je een heks beter zou vinden hihihihihi.  :kroatie:  
A: hahahahah je bent het nog steeds niet evrgeten.
Ik ga effe je ouders gedag zeggen en hebben jullie effe tijd opm bij te komen. Hihihihi.
S en n: hahahahahahaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
En dat deed ik ik groette haar ouders. En zag op de klok dat het 5 uur was ik keek me moeder zielig aan en ze zei: ewa jalah schiet op. Ik wou niet dat ze van gedachten ging veranderen en rende hard naar buiten. Toen ik buiten was hoorde ik een stem een stem die ik in duizende herken het was..!!!!!

----------


## jasje

dacht tijd voor een vervolgje.

----------


## hasna_zina

> _Geplaatst door jasje_ 
> *dacht tijd voor een vervolgje.*


goed ged8  :grote grijns:  als je wil mag je altyd en vervolg byzette hoor ik denk niet dat iemand daar bezwar op zou hebbe  :tong uitsteken:  mohiem was wer topvervolg khoopdat je snel verder doet  :zwaai:

----------


## marocgirl89

ga alsjeblieft door kus marocgirl

----------


## wasimma_86

Snel weer een vervolgje, meid!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## jasje

vandaag zet ik een vervolgje sorry voor het lang wachten

----------


## selmariffia

ik ben aan het wachtten kun je alsjeblieft opschieten, voordat ik me nagels allemaal opvreet. en ik weet dat je niet wilt dat ik me nagels mishandel, dus alsjeblieft

zet desnoods een alinea van 8 regels, dat ik weet dat je er mee bezig bent

kus seli  :jumping:

----------


## wasimma_86

> _Geplaatst door jasje_ 
> *vandaag zet ik een vervolgje sorry voor het lang wachten*


het is al vandaag geweest  :hihi:  
Wanneer komt ie nou??? 

 :grote grijns:   :zwaai:

----------


## jasje

Wacht wacht heel effe maar :zei amin. Ik stopte en bleef stil staan. Amin stopte en hijgende hij was moe van het rennen ik keek hem aan. Oo god wat was hij knap hij was nog. Hij keek me zo lief aan.
Amin: oo god wat ebn jij mooi! Ik wilzo graag weten wie jij bent.
Hhahah hij weet niet wie ik ben. Wejooo. Dus ik ben egt veranderd.
Amina: je kent me wel meer dan je denkd. En ik liep weg, hij pakte me hand.
Amin: hoe bedoel je ik ken jou. Als ik je zou kennen dan zou ik deze schoonheid nooit vergeten.
Amina: sorry maar ik moet gaan.
Amin: ik wil je graag een keer zien.
Amina: je komt me ooit wel weer tegen daaaag amin.
Amin: w8t je kent me naam.
Amina: ja okey maar ik moet nu egt gaan. En weg was ik. Ik liet hem verbaasd agter. Ik kon me lach maar net inhouden. Ik dacht weer aan ridouan wat misde ik hem. Ik liep steeds sneller ik kon niet wachten tot ik hem zou zien.
Ik belde aan en wachte. Ik belde wel 5 keer aan maar zo te zien was niemand thuis. Ik draaide me om en wou weglopen. Maar ik hoorde ridouans stem ik bleef staan ik durfde me niet te omdraaiden. Ik was bang ik dacht weer aan de dag voordat ik weg ging wat miste ik zijn lippen. Ik schudde me weg uit die gedachtens. HIJ IS ME BESTE VRIEND.
Ridouan: hmmmm me vrouw ken ik u ergens mee helpen. 
Ik draaide me om en zag dat hij schrok. Wat zag hij der mooi uit met zijn trainingspak en een coltrui. We bleven wel zo 5 min elkaar aankijken ik werd aleen nerveuzer. Hij liep naar me toe en wreef met zijn hand over me wang. Ik deed me ogen digt ik wou deze moment nooit vergeten. Hij zei schor: ooo god wat heb ik jou gemisd. Je bent zo veranderd. Je was al zo mooi nu heb ik er geen woorden voor.
Amina zagt: dank je wel. Ik bloosde en keek naar benden wat lief. Toen hij dat zei voelde ik me zo raar deze gevoelen vergeet ik nooit meer.
Ridouan: kom binnen. Dan stel ik je voor aan iemand. Die me heel dierbaar is geworden. Ik schrok zou hij een vriendin hebben alsje blieft rabi nee dat is niet wat ik wil. Nee hij is van mij. Ik schrok van me gedachte. En liep hem agterna . we lipeen naar de woonkame. Ik zag daar een meisje van mij leeftijd 19 jaar.ze had lanh style haar. En groen blauwe ogen. Ze was van marokaans afkomst. Hij heeft du een vriendin. Ik ben hem kwijt. AMINA kom op je was nooit van hem he en amin dan doe normaal.
Ridouan: amina dit is mij vriendin fatima. Fatima dit is mij betse vriendin amina.
Fatima: aangenaam kennis te maken.
En we groette elkaar. Ik kon het niet geloven yhij heeft eemn vriendin. Het lijkt wel of me hart in 2en scheurd. Ik ging op de bamk zitten.
Ridouan: amina wil je wat te drinken.
Amina: nee dank je ridouan maar ik moet zo weer weg.
Fatima: oo wat jammer ik heb zoveel over je gehoord ridouan praat bijna altijd over je.
Echt waar dus hij is me niet vergeten me hart maakte een sprongetje van blijdschap maar snel was het weer over wat zeik ik nou hij heeft een vriendin. Ridouan kwam naast em zitten en bekeek me nog eens goed en begon een gesprek met me.
Ridouan: en hoe was het in marokko.
Amina: het is oz mooi daar in de als het geen zomer is is het een hele andere land. Ik heb er zoveel geleerd.
Ridouan: ja dat zie ik aan je.
Fatima: ridouan ik denk dat ik maar ga. Ik bel je van avond.
Ridouan. Wil je nu al gaan wacht dan breng ik je naar de deur. Hij liep met haar mee ik bekeek zijn woonkamer(hij woonde alleen omdat ze moeder in marokko woont) en zag een foto van mij en hem toen we klein waren die foto had ik ook.

Maar ik wist niet dat ie al agetr me stond. Hij pakte me bij me middel. Ik schrok en liet de foto vallen. Hij brak. Ik zei zagt. Sorry ridouan sorry wallah sorry.
Ridouan: het geef niks hij was er al toe aan een nieuwe lijst.
En hij keek me weer aan. Oo god wat voelde dit goed. Hij bleef em aankiken en vervolgens liep hij naar de keuken. Ik schrok waarom liep hij weg. Hij kwam naar weer met drinken in zijn hand. En we bleven die hele tijd praten ookal was de er een soort spanning tussen ons. Ik vertelde hem hoe het leven was in amrokko. En hoe ik aan de dood van me vader ben oevrgegaan. Hij luisterde aandachtig. En vervolgens begon hij te praten.
Ridouan: en heb je al de ware ontmoet, of hou je nog steeds van amin.
Amina: nee ik heb niemand en nee ik heb de ware nog niet ontmoet. Ik zag op de klok dat het 7 uur was. Ik zei etgen ridouan dat ik moets gaan. Hij wou em naar huis brengen maar ik zei nee. En nam ik afscheid van hem. Toen ik thuis was aangekomen bleef ik de hele tijd in de woonkamer met em meoder en me broerte en em zusje. Totdat ik opstond en zei dat ik wou gaan slapen. Ik enste hun een leuke avond. En pakte me koffer en liep naar em kamer. Wat had ik em bedje gemisd en ik liet me vallen op me bed. En bekeek me kamer goed. Ik pakte me kleren uit de koffer en deed ze in de kast. In em kast lag nog een oude pyma ik pakte hem en bekeek hem. Ik zag er zo anders uit 1 jaar geleden niet te geloven dat ik nu maar 38 aan doe ik kon het nog niet geloven. Omdat dit em grooste wens was en nu het uit was was er niet egt iets aan. Ridouan heeft een vriendin ging er weer in me hoofd. Ik ben tog niet verliefd op hem. Nee dat ken niet mij ware liefde is amin en ik dacgt weer aan onze gesprek van de net. Ik wil zo graag weten hoe hij zal reageren als hij wist dat ik amina ben . hij zag er zo mooi uit ik deed me pijma aan en ging slapen morgen was het maandag en ik moets naar school om em weer in te schrijven.
06,30 ging de wekker ooo god ik was zo moe. Ik stond op en keek in em kast wat zou ik aan doen. Ik pakte me spijkerbroek en een roze replay truitje. Ik ging douchen en deed me kleren aan. Ik deed me haren in een kontje. En ging naar benden. Me zusje was al wakker en me broertje ook. Ik zei goede morgen. En ging ontbijten. Toen ik klaar was met em ontbijt deed ik snel me punt schoenen aan en me kortje jasje. Stinds dat ik was afgevallen lette ik meer op me uiterlijk en heb ik heel veel neiuwe kleren gekogt. Wat miste ik marokko. Nourdin vroeg of ik wou dat hij em naar sgool bragt. Ik zei ja. En liep met hemnaar de auto.
N: dus je vindt het leuk dat ik nu met samia bent verloofd.
A: way praat ej ik ben hartstikke blij ik wou het zo graag en nu is het egt zo.
N: gelukkig ik was zo bang.
A: stinds waneer ben jij bang. Ik heb je nog nooit bang gezien.
N: stinds dat papis overleden.
En vder bleven we stil. Papa ik werd boos. Ik heb helemaal niet aangedacht stinds dat ik terug was gekomen. En ik begon te huilen. Nourdin schrok.
N: amina wat is er heb ik wat verkeerds gedaan.
A: nee er is niks egt waar.
N: amina zeg nou wat er is. Ik kon het niet meer volhouden en begon meer te huilen.
A: stinds dat ik terug ben gekomen heb ik helemaal niet aan pap gedacht. Ik ben zo een trut hij is me vader.
N: amina ookal is hij ej vader je hoeft niet elke dag aan hem te denken dat is niet erg. Je moet egt veder gaan. Ik weet dat het moelijk is, maar ik heb door samia gered, jij was weggegaan en ik voelde me beroerd ik had niemand. Ik kon het niet meer. Ik moest nu de strenge man in huis zijn en dat kon ik niet. samia had me laten zien dat dat niet hoefde dat ik aleen maar op jullie hoef op te lette veder niks. Ik mis hem ook. Ik hou ook van hem.
A: je hebt gelijk. Ik veegde me tranen, want we waren al aangekomen. Ik gaf em broer een kus op de wang en stapte uit. Ik wachte tot hij wegreed. En ik bekeek me sgool iedereen was al naar binnen gegaan. Ik zuchte diep en liep naar binnen . ik ging naar de directuer de kantoor en klopte.
Directuer: kom veder. Ik liep naar binnen en ze zei: ga zitten.
A: mevrouw ik weet dat het misgien te laat kom omdat de school al is begonnen maar ik wil graag weer naar school. En ik hoopte eigenlijk of ik word toegelaten.
directeur: amina je bent nog steeds op deze sgool ingeschreven van mij part mag je vandaag weer begiinnen om gelijk te wennen.
A: dank u wel mevrouw.
Directuer: nou hier heb je lesrooster. En ga maar naar de klas. Hier een blaadje vopor bewijs. En ik pakte het blaadje en liep weg. Ik keek op de rooster ik had nu nederlands. Ik liep naar de lokaal en klopte aan en ging naar binnen. Amin schrok en keek me verbaasd aan ik was gaan blozen en gaf het blaadje aan de docent.

hoop dat jullie het leuk vinden

----------


## wasimma_86

Ja zeker weten, ga maar snel verder  :Smilie:    :grote grijns:

----------


## jokar

ga AUB verder

----------


## wasimma_86

Hey Meid

Komt er nog een vervolgje vandaag??  :grote grijns:   :tong uitsteken:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## wasimma_86

Hey meid, ga je nog een lange vervolgje schrijven??  :grote grijns:   :Smilie:  

 :duim:

----------


## jasje

sorry voor het lang wachten, hier heb je een lange vervolg.

Amin schrok en keek me verbaasd aan ik was gaan blozen en gaf het blaadje aan de docent. En ze zei? ok amina ga maar een plek zoek. En de enige plek was naast amin dus ging ik naast hem zitten. Hij zei zagt: ben jij amina de zujse van nourdin. Ik zei: ja thats me. Hij schrok en bleef stil. De docnte zei nog een keer hard op: amina komt vanaf vandaag weer les volgen zoals je jullie weten was ze vorige jaar van school afgegaan om prive reden. Wekom terug amina. En ieder begon te smoesen. Ik hoorde zelfs paar zeggen: wat is ze mooi geworden.ik moest lachen en ik zag ridouan en samia naar em lachen met een grote lach op hun gezicht. De rest van de les was het stil. Ik merkte wel dat amin steeds naar em keek. Toen de les was afgelopen en we liepen uit de lokaal kwam amin naast me lopen.
Amin: zo wta ben je veranderd amina. Ik heb je egt gemisd hoor. 
Amina: hahahahahah laat em niet lachen amin ik weet al lang hoe je over me denkt of laat em nu zeggen dacht he. 
Amin: kunnen we dat niet in het verleden houden. Ik wil je graag beter leren kennen wallah ik denk aleen maar aan je stinds dat ik je gisteren heb gezien.
Amina: ik heb geen zin in jou ja maar bedankt voor je aan bod maar ik wijs het af, prettige dag ver amin. En ik liep veder naar ridouan en samia we lachte in een deuk.
De hele week was het zelfde. Naar schooltijd gingen ridouan samia en ik naar de stad of de bioscoop. Om de oude tijd in te halen. Ridouan had nog steeds met fatima wat me vreselijk pijn deed. Amin proberen nog steeds om wat met me af te spreken ik moest steeds lachen om zijn dommem acties en samia was nog verlooefd met me broer.
De school was zo saai gelukkig was het vandaag vrijdag eindelijk weekend. Eindelijk de bel ging. En voor ik het wist riep ik hard door de klas: EINDELIJK WEEKEND YES. Ik werd rood en pakte me spullen iedereen begon te lachen. Ik was nu onderweg naar huis en opeens voelde ik een hand op me schouder ik stopte en draaide me om en zag dat het amin was. Ik keek hem woedend aan en zei: weat moet je nou weer van me begrijp je het nog steeds niet.
Amin: geef me nou een kans. Hij keek me zo droevig aan dat ik het niet kon wijgeren ten slotte voelde ik nog steeds iets voor hem en ik zei: oke een afspraak en als ik het niet leuk vindt wil ik vder niet meer met je afsprken. Amin keek me zo blij aan en zei: je hebt me dag goed gemaakd en ik zal er vor zorgen dat ej een leuk dag krijg zullen we zondag om 14,00 ben ik agter je straat met me auto oke. Oke afgesproken. Amin: mag ik ja nummer zodat ik je bellen. En we wisselde nummers uit en hij ging weg. Ik belde samia gelijk op.
S: hallo met samia.
A: heey schatje met mij.
S: heeey lekker ding alles goed?
a: ja man en ik heb voor zondag een afspraakje met iemand.
S: zo zo egt waar wat leuk laat me raden ridouan.
A: wat praat jij en waarom denk je dat het ridouan is?
S: het is zo duidelijk dat jullie van elkaar houden.
A: doe tog normaal hij heeft een vriendin en ik heb een afspraak met amin.
S: WAT!!! Ben je gek geworden amina doe het niet. hij gaat je gebruiken.
A: nee ik ben niet gek geworden en wie zegt dat hij em gaat gebruiken misgien houdt ie egt van me en wilt ie het egt gaan proberen.
S: amina doe niet gek je weet netals ik donders goed dat hij met ej wil omdat niemand nog aan je ehbt egzeten en hij wil de eerste zijn.
A: doe normaal ja. Hij sio niet zo. Ja.
S: oo amina ik hoop dat je weet wat ej doet.
Ik hangde op voor haar gezicht ze is gewoon jaloers dat ik met amin een afspreek heb daarom doet ze zo dacht ik bij me zelf. Hij en ik we horen gewoon bij elkaar

Eenmaal thuis gekomen. Zag ik em broer. Hij lachte naar me ik lachde terug. Ik riep naar em moeder dat ik er al was en ze vond het goed. Ik liep naar em meoder en omhelsde haar als een gek. Ze keek me raar aan en zei: aan wat heb ik dit et danken a benti.
A: gewoon mama ik ben zo blij dat ik jou als moeder heb. Ze lachte naar em en liep naar de woonkamer. Ik pakte wat et eten. En liep naar em kamer. Me telefoon ging. Ik had een een smje ontvangen ik opende hem en zag dat het van amin kwam:
Ik ben zo blij dat je ja heb gezegd. Ik laat je nooit meer gaan. Je bent van mij. Ik zal nooit iest doen dat je zal kwetsen nooit. Ik hou van je amina.
Liefs amin.
Zie je samia hij houdt van heb ik je het niet gezegd. Hgij hield van me, oo god wat is hij lief zeg. Wat hou ik van hem. De hel nacht moets ik aan hem denken. Ik lag op bed met amin in me gedachte mar me telefoon ging dat schudde me uit me gedachten. Ik zag op de display dat het ridouan was. Ik zuchte hij heeft zker het nieuws gehoord van samia maar ja. Ik nam op.
R: heey amina
A: hoi.
R: ewa jij bent ook blij.
A: hahahahaha ewa safi.
R: zo mensen hebben een date heb ik gehoord.
A: ewa ja tog lijkt me leuk.
R: ik weet het niet. ik wil niet dat je met hem uit gaat.
Hoorde ik dat goed hij wou het niet. daar gaan we weer hoor.
A: jij hebt niks te zeggen als je zo nodig de baas wil uithangen doe dat eerst maar met je vriendin ja. Ik ben jou niks verontschuldig. Ik ga uit met wie ik wil.
Het bleef stil. Ik had hem zker geraakd. Lekker ik doe wat ik wil en niemand ken me tegen houden. NIEMAND.
R: ewa ja oke ik zie je maandag op sgool he. Zei hij verdrietig.
A: tuurlijk hahaha. Tot maandag.
R: beslama. Hij zei heel zacht ik hou van jou. Hij dagt dat ik het niet hoorde maar ik had het gehoord. Ik weet het nieet meer.met die gedachten viel ik in slaap.
Samia: ewa me zus is een slaapkop man. STA OP schreeuwde ze hard in em oor. Ik schrok wakker. En keek haar boos aan vervolgens lachde we in een duek. Samia: sta op jo het is al 2 uur jij bent egt een slaapkop.
A: nee effe serieus is het 2 uur damm.
S: yep ga je nou opstaan of niet.
A: ja okey samia wat dacht je om lekker et gaan winkelen met mij.
S: ja oke ewa zid. 
Ik stond gelijk op naam een douch, heer lijk man een douch zorgt er een tijdje voor dat al je zorgen verdwijnen. Ik deed een strakke witte spijkerbroek aan en een wijde zwarte t-shirt en nikies aan. Me zussie schrok toen ze me zag. Ik keek haar aan en rolde met em ogen, en weer lagen we in een deuk. Zij was zo een mooi lief meisje ik weet dat ikniet veel tijd met haar besteed maar dat ga ik vanaf nu veranderen. Me zussie zag dat ik met me gedachte weg was. Ze keek me aan en lachte. Ik lachte terug. We deden onze jas aan. En zeiden etegn onze moeder dat we naar de stad gingen. Ze was blij dat we samen gingen.
S: aaa me voeten doen pijn van het lopen amina we zijn al 3 uur aan het winkelen en ik heb honger.
A: ja je hebt gelijk. Kom het is tijd dat we naar mac gaan. En ik trakeer wel maar verwacht niet dat ik altijd blijf trakteren want ik heb werk niet.
S: hahahahahahahahaha doe normaal jo ik weet het heus wel hoor.
We waren bij mac aan gekomen. En bestelde een vis menu. En gingen zitten. Opeens stond amin voor me. Hij lachte zo mooi dat ik bijna verdronk. Hihihihihi figuurlijk dan.
Amin: zozo dame doet inkopen. En heb je al wat gekocht voor morgen.
Amina. Hahahah denk je dat ik mij neiuw kleren aan ga doen vor jou hahaha.
Amin: ooo ik ga huilen. 
S: hmm amina mag ik weten wat er aan de hand is??? Ze keek me vragend aan.
Amin en ik lachte in een duek. En voor ik het wist zat hij bij ons en had hij ook wat besteld en daar zaten we dan. Niet wetend dat ridouan me zag. En toen hij me zag droevig weg liep. Ik keek op me horloge en zag dat het al 6 uur was.
Amina: samia ik denk dat we moeetn gaan. Het is al laat.
Amin: egt waar jammer zeg. Maar onze afspraak gaat morgen nog door he amina.
Ik werd rood want me zusje bleef me raar aan kijken van jij gaat tog nooit uit met een jongen.
Ik zei zagt: ja ik zie je morgen nog.
Later in de tram onder weg naar huis.
S: amina mag ik je wat vragen.
A: tuurlijk. Maar ik wist dat het over amin zou gaan.
S: wat heb jij eigenlijk met amin. Ik wist dat ik haar kon vertrouwen dus vertelde ik haar alles me verhaal. En wat samia en ridouan er van vonden. 
S: sorry dat ik het zeg maar ik vindt dat jhun gelijk hebben amina, nu waneer je veranderd ben komt hij naar je toe. Sorry amina maar hij gaat je gebruiken.
Niet te geloven me eigen zusje wilt niet dat ik eindelijk gelukkig ben
A: hoe durf je je kent hem niet eens. Ik werd bood en pissig.
De hele reis naar huis bleef stil.
Toen we thuis waren aangekomen. Was samia er me vriendin ik keek haar boos aan. En ze keek me zo droevig aan. Ik groette iedereen. En ging naar me kamer. Ik bleef nadenken wat iedereen van amin dacht. Hoe kunnen ze zo over hem denken ze kennen hem niet eens. Iemadn klopte op de deur en ik zei: kom maar binnen. Het was ridouan me gezicht klaarde op. Hij keek em droeivig aan. Hij kwam naast me zitten. En zei: fatima is vreemd gegaan. Ik gaf wel om haar. Maar dat ze me zo heeft veraden doet me pijn. Ik trooste hem. En zei: het komt goed ridouan je vindt ooit het meisje van je dromen. Niet wetnd dat hij dacht: jij bent het meisje van em dromen amina jij. Hij stond op en zei: ik ga maar je hebt morgen een drukke dag voor de boeg. En weg ws hij. Ik zag op de klok dat het al 10 uur was. Ik ging naar benden en zag me moeder slapend op de bank. Ik dekte me moeder. En ging naar me kamer. Me broertej kwam binnen met een grote grijns op ze gezicht.
H: wejooooo deze meid kon goed zoenen amina egt. Het voelde zo lekker. Ik laat haar nooit gaan zij is mij ware.
Ik lachte zo hard. Hij keek me verward aan.
H: wat lag je je gaat zien later.
A: oke een deal.
H: maar als zij het uit maakt dan tel het niet oke.
A: hahahahahahahahahaha oke voor deze ene keer. Ga ga tv kijken ik wil slapen.
H: zozo me zus kijkt wel erg blij vandaag ehb ej midgien een date morgen. Hihihihihihi
Ik kon het niet laten. A: ja toevallig wel.
Hakim keek me serieus aan, ik had hem nooit zo gezien.
H: als hij je ooit pijn doet heeft hij met mij te maken. Amina ik wil dat je niet te evr gaat. Ik weet wat een jongen denkt. Ik schrok van wat hij zegt hioj is zo wijs voor zijn leeftijd. Dat ik maar kinkte. Hij lachte en en liep weg. Wejoo me broertje is wel een goei jongen. Ik lag op bed. En dagt aan ridouan. Met hem aan me gedachten viel ik in slaap.
De zon scheen recht op me gezichd. Shit was gisteren vergeten de gordijne dicht te doen. Ik wil terug slapen. Ik deed me deken over me gezicht en ik viel bijna weer in slaap tot dat iemand opeens op me sprong. Ik schreeuwde het uit van de pijn.ik deed de deken van em hoofd en zag hakim hard lachen. Ik kon het niet vol houden en begon met hem te stoeiten. En dit keer won hij. Hij zat op me en ik bleef maar lachen. Ik keen op de klok en zag dat het 12 uur was ik spron overeind en hakim viel van de bed. Ik kon het niet laten en lachde hem steeds hard uit. Hij moets ook lachen ik zei dat hij nu weg moest gaan want ik moest me verkleede. Ik keek in em kast wat zou ik aan doen hmmmmmmmm. En opeens ik wist het!!!!
Hahaha ik ga een zwarte jurkje aan doen met blote armen en tot me knieen. En doe leuke teenslippers aan. ik deed me kleren aan. En deed me haar los. Ik doe nog steeds geen make-up, vond het maar niks. Ik rende naar benden en ging zitten in de woonkamer. Ik moets weer aan me vader denken het is al langer dan een jaar. En tog mis ik hem steeds meer elke dag. Ik ken het eigenlijk nog steeds niet geloven. Ik liet een traan gaan. Ik stond op, en ging ontbijten. Ik ruimde alles op. En zag dat het 13,55 was. Ik riep naar em meoder dat ik wegging en ze vond het goed. Ik liep om de hoek en zag een bmw egt een mooie. Ik zag amin er in zitten en hij gaf me ene sein dat ik in kon stappen en dat deed ik.

hier me vervolg, ik hoop dat jullie hem nog leuk vinden

----------


## jokar

ewa ga snel door en dit keer langere stukjes en hou ons niet in spanning wil je. Het is niet goed voor de bloeddruk.

----------


## jasje

nou hier weer een vervolgje
Ik zag amin er in zitten en hij gaf me ene sein dat ik in kon stappen en dat deed ik.
Amin: salaam amina, wat zie je er mooi uit vandaag.
Ik bloosde: salaam amin. Bedankt.
Amin: weg gaan vandaag naar scheveningen!!!
Amina: oke. Hij stratte de auto en reed met een harde vaart weg. En zette muziek op van r.kelly i believe i can flij. Ik bleef door de raam kijken. Want ik schaamde me zo. Het was de hele tijd stil. Totdat amin probeerde de spanning weg te halen.
Amin: zo hoe laat moet je vandaag eigenlijk thuis zijn amina.
Amina: ik weet niet. ik denk dat ik rond de 6 uur naar huis ga.
Amin: jammer dat ik je niet naar me huis ken brengen. Ik zou je elke nacht bij me willen hebben amina. Ik hou van jou.
Hij zei ik hou van jou. Die 4 mooie woordjes, eindelijk naar al de dagen van dromen en denken. Maar waarom voelde het niet goed waarom moet ik aan ridouan denken . NEE NEE EN NOG EENS NEE. Ridouan is mij beste vriend dat ken niet.
Amin: amina waar ben je met je gedachten luister je wel??
Amina: ooo sorry was met em gedachten bij me vader. 
Amin: oo sorry amina mis je hem nog veel!!!!!
Amina: ja maar ik denk niet dat dit de moment is om over hem te praten.
Amin: oo sorry amina..

We zijn nu aan het liopen langs de kust. Hij vertelde me alles over zijn jeugd. Ik droomde hierzo lang over, maar het voelt gewoon niet goed. 
Amin: kom we gaan onze voeten nat maken.
Amina: oke. En we liepen naar de zee. Opeens pakte amin me op. Ik schreeuwde het uit. En sloeg op ze rug. Opeens liep hij richting de zee.
Amina: nee nee hahaha alsjeblieft amin, ik heb geen kleding nee ne amin.
Amin: hahahahah jawel ik ga je een frisse duik geven.
Amina: nee alsjeblieft.
Amin: en wat krijg ik dan als ik het niet doe.
Amina: alles wat je wilt.
Amin: een zoen.
Amina: ja ja ja maak me nou niet nat alsjeblieft. En net toen ik klaar was met me zin gooide hij me erin. En daar zat ik dan nat in de zee. Ze ogen begonnen te glimmen en hij lachte hard. Ik pakte zand van de grond en goide het op hem. Ik stiond op en gooide nog meer.
Amin: ik zal je pakken.
Amina ewa pak me dan als je kan . en ik begon zo hard te rennen als ik kon en amin agter me. Opeens viel ik op de grond amin was op me gaan springen. Hij begon me overal te kietelen.
Amina: hou op hahahahahaha hou op ik ken niet meer. Alsjeblieft hahahaha hou op.
Amin: nee ik vind het wel schattig zo.
Amina: amin alsjeblieft hahahahaha ik ken niet meer.
Amin: oke voor een kus.
Amina: oke oke.
En hij stopte. Hij kwam naast me op het zand liggen en keek me aan. Wat was dit moment mooi ik was alles vergeten, ridouan me vader, iedereen om me heen. Ik zag dat amin steeds dichterbij kwam. Oja hij kwam zijn kusje indienen. Ik gaf hem een kusje op ze voorhoofd, en stond op. Amin keek me vragen aan.
Amina: ja je wou een kusje maar je heb niet gezegd waar je het wou dus.
Amin. Wejoooo dus je gaat zo spellen he daar hou ik van hihihihi.
Hij stond op en we begonnen te stoeien. Totdat hij opeens boven op me lag. En we bleven elkaar aan kijken. Hij streelde met hand over me dijen. Ik deed me ogen dicht en voor ik het wistvoelde ik zijn warme lippen op de mijne. Het was zon zacht gevoel. Hij deed ze mond rustig open. Ik deed mee ik deed rustig me mond open en voelde hoe zijn tong mij mond verkende, en we begonnen een vurige speeltje te spelen met onze tong. Het was zo een mooi gevoel, zo vurige zo ik ken het gewoon niet voor worden vertellen.hij stond op en hielp me met opstaan. 
Amin: wouw wat ken jij goed zoenen.
Ik begon te blozen en keek naar me kleren ze waren nat en vol zand, ik moet maar nieuwe kleren kopen. Het leek alsof amin me gedachten kon lezen.
Amin: kom we moeten neiuwe kleren voor je kopen, en dan mag je bij mij thuis dadelijk douche want je zit vol zand.
Amina: oke bedankt sorry.
Amin: je hoeft geen sorry te zeggen ik vond het en vind het juist leuk om dit voor je te doen.
We gingen met de auto naar de stad van den haag. En hij kochte voor mij een rokje en een zwarte hemdje. En we reden terug naar rotterdam zuid. 
Amin: nou het is niet zo mooi maar het is om mee te doen kom maar binnen de douche is boven. Ik ben in de keuekn, ga je gang maar.
Amina: bedankt sorry he amin, ik ben zo klaar voor je het weet.
Amin: ewa safi geen probleem. Ik liep naar boven deed en duer open het was een slaap kamer. Het was groot met een 2 persoonsbed. En een grote kast voor 2 personen.. en 2 nachtkastjes er stond een foto op.. op de foto stond er een jongen en een meisje lachen. Die jongen leek op een jongeren versie van amin. En die meisje leek ook wel op amin maar ik ken haar niet. zou het zijn zusje zijn. Ik voelde opeens een hand op me schouder. Ik schrok en keek in de ogen van amin. Hij huilde waarom wat zou er zijn????
Amina schor: amin waarom huil je wat is er?? Ik veegde met me hand zijn tranen weg.
Amin: dat dat was me zusje ik heb die foto zolang niet gezien.
Amina: oo amin ik moest hier niet naar binnen komen, kom we gaan hier weg. Ik pakte ze hand en nam hem mee naar benden. Ik ging naar de keuken en pakte voor hem een glasje water. Ik kwam naast hem zitten op de bank. Hij omhelsde me en begon te huilen. Ik trooste hem. Hij stopte met huilen en stond op ze ogen waren rood geworden. Ik stond op en ging voor hem staan. Ik veegde met me hand zijn tranen weg. Hij kwam met zijn gezicht dichter bij en begon me intens te zoenen. Ik beantwoorden zijn kus en zo bleven we voor een tijd. Hij deed me jurkje uit en daar stond ik dan in me bh en ondergoed. Ik schrok wakker ik stopte met zoenen en deed me jurk snel aan.
Amin schor: sorry sorry amina was niet mij bedoeling, sorry wallah.
Amina: het geef niks.
Ik ging op de bank zitten en Amin kwam naast me zitten, en vertelde me dat zijn ouders en zijn zusje een auto ongeluk hebben gekregen in Marokko. Terwijl hij dit zei, moet hij alleen maar meer huilen. Zo bleven we wel een half uurtje. Ik keek op de klok en zag dat het zeven uur was shit, dadelijk krijg ik nog problemen.
Amina: Amin het is 7 uur ik moet nu naar huis.
Amin: maar je hebt helemaal niet gedoucht.
Amina: geef niks ik zeg wel een smoesje.
Amin: ok maar laat me tenminste naar huis brengen.
Amina: nee jo blijf maar thuis hoef niet.
Amin: nee amina ik wil je brengen wallah klaar ik breng je.
We stonden en ik pakte me nieuwe kleren. Amin was al naar de auto. Ik bekeek het huis nog een keer. En liep naar de auto. Ik stapte in en zag Amin nog een traan laten gaan, ik vond het zo zielig voor hem niet te geloven dat dit hem is overkomen zijn ouders en zijn zusje in een klap kwijt. Het bleef de hele tijd stil in de auto. Toen we waren aangekomen agter me huis keek amin me aan ze ogen waren nog rood en hij keek verdrietig.
Amina: ik ga maar amin voordat iemand me ziet. Het spijt me dat ik die kamer ben ingegaan.
Amin: nee nee het geef niks, het spijt me dat ik onze dag heb verpest.
Amina: nee jo het geef niks. En voordat ik die zin af had wou amin me zoenen maar ik keek snel de andere kant op zodat de zoen om me wang kwam. Ik keek niet om en stapte uit. Ik hoorde amin nog wat zeggen maar verstond hem niet. ik liep verder en hoorde zijn auto weg scheuren, ik draaide me om en zag nog net zijn auto. Dag amin zei ik zacht. En liep verder naar huis. Eenmaal toen ik binnen kwam zag ik nourdin hij liep boos naar me toe. En voor ik het wist gaf hij me een harde klap tegen me gezicht. Ik keek naar beneden ik kon het niet geloven. Hij heeft me geslagenmdat heeft ie nooit gedaan.
Nourdin: EWA MET JONGENS AFSPRKEN HE TFOE WAT VOOR MENS BEN JIJ.
Amina: hoe durf je me te slaan hoe durf je.
Samia was er ook, nee heeft zij het verteld me beste vriendin nee dat ken niet. 
Samia: nourdin laat je zusje je moet haar niet slaan.
Nourdin: jawel als jij het niet had verteld dan weet ik niet wat ze de volgende keer flikt. 
Dus ze had het wel verteld, ik werd boos en pissig en begon te schreeuwen.
Amina: HOE DURF JE, JE BENT ME BESTE VRIENDIN SAMIA HOE KON JE DIT DOEN, HOE KON JE. Me zusje en me broerje hadden me gehoord schreeuwen en kwamen erbij staan. Ik begon te huilen, en weer sloeg nourdin me tegen me gezicht.
Nourdin: zo praat je niet tegen me verloofde begrepen.
Samia: sorry amina sorry.
Hoe konde ze me dit aan doen, hoe konden ze.
Amina: HET IS MIJ LEVEN NOURDIN HE HIER JE MAG ME SLAAN DOE MAAR WAT JE WILT HIER HEB JE ME GEZICJHT. En ik kwam met me gezicht dichter bij der. En ja hoor ik kreeg weer een klap, maar dit keer vielde ik op de grond en begon te huilen. Opeens kwam hakim voor me staan en begon te schreeuwen.
Hakim: KK OP NOURDIN ZE IS ONZE ZUSJE JHA ALS JE NOG EEN KEER HAAR AAN RAAKT WALLAH IK BEL DE POLTIE EN DAN SLA IK JOU. LAAT HAAR MET RUST. Het leek ofals of nourdin echt ging luistern want hij pakte samia bij der hand en stapte over me heen en liepen het huis uit.ik begon meer te huilen en me broertje en me zusje hielpen me met opstaan. Hoe kon me beste vriendin dit doen ze was netals een zusje. Hoe kon ze???? De hele tijd ging dat door me hoofd. Ik liep met moeite naar boven en zei tegen me zusje en broertje datik aleen gelaten wil worden. 
Hakim: ja ga maar douche en doe wat make up op voordat mama komt.
Samia: ze is naar kennissen gegaan zo komt nog lang niet.
Ik zei niks en liep veder naar kamer en liet me tranen vallen, het kon met niks meer schelen. Ik liet me vallen op me bed. Ik huilde totdat ik in slaap viel. Me telefoon ging, ik werd met moeite wakker en nam op.
Amina zagt: ja haalllo.
Rdiouan: hey amina met ridouan.
Amina: ooo hey ridouan.
Ridouan: gaat het?
Ik begon te huilen, het kon emniet schelen als hij me hoorde huilen.
Ridouan: oo amina niet huilen, samia had me gebeld en ze heeft spijt.
Amina: spijt he spijt hoe kon ze? Heb ik ooit zoiets bij haar geflikt. Ik vergeef haar nooit weet je nooit wallah.
Ridouan: nee amina niet zo praten, het is je vriendin.
Amina: nee dat had zij als eerst moet bedenken. Ik pik het niet meer ik doe wat ik wil en niemand ken me stopen zelf niet me iegen broer.
Ridouan: oo amina praat niet zo.
Amina: als je het niet bevalt moet je maar niet mij vriend zijn. Oke je moet me maar accepteren hoe ik ben, ik heb jullie niet nodig, ik ben niet meer de oude amina begrepen.
Ridouan: ik hoop wat je doet, ik wil je niet kwijt ik hou van je amina.
Amina: hahahahahahaha laat me niet lachen jij houdt van me nee je houdt niet van mij ja. Ga terug naar die fatima zij is beter voor jou.
Ridouan: je bent je zlef niet amina ik ken niet zo met je praten, ik zie je morgen wel hopen dat je dan weer normaal doet.
Amina: wen maar aan dit want zo blijf ik begrepen1!!!
Ridouan: oef ik hoop het niet maar laat maar, ik spreek je morgen.
Amina: oke doei. 
En ik hangde op, ik leef hoe ik wil, ik keek op de klok en zag dat het 22,30. ik had geen slaap.ik zag nog dat ik me kleren niet had veranderd en dat ik nog vol zat was. Ik dacht weer aan vanmiddag met amin. Ik moest lachen ooo wat was het leuk totdat ik thuis kwam. En voor ik het wist moets ik weer huilen. Kappen amina hij is het niet waard. Ik stons op en ging douchen. Toen ik klaar was leek het net alsof em zorgen waren verdwinnen. Ik deed me me bh en me onderbroek aan en daarna me handdoek om me heen en kwam uit de douch. Ik keek opeens naar twee ogen de ogen van ridouan, ik schrok en liet me handdoek vallen, daar stond ik dan in me ondergoed. Hij bleef me aan kijken en pakte me bij me middel.
Ridouan: wat ben je mooi amina. Waarom doe je zo.
Opeens wist ik weer onze gesprek ik wedr boos en duwde hem van me af en pakte me handdoek. En deed het snel om me heen.
Amina boos: wat doe je hier wie heeft je naar binnen gelaten.
Ridouan: nourdin wou dat ik met je kwam praten, je moeder is nog niet terug.
Amina: nou donder maar op, ga weg hier ik wil niks weten van nourdin hij is me broer niet. een broer slaat zijn zusje niet ja.
Ik wou weglopen maar ridouan pakte me hand. Ik draaide me om en keek hem boos aan.
Amina: wat moet je, heb je het niet begrepen ik wil niks meer van hem weten, ik ken hem niet. 
Ridouan: oo amina ik zal er altijd voor je zijn. Wil jij dat onze vriendschap zo eindigt he.
Amina: voor mij hoef het niet zo te eindig jij moet gewoon accepteren hoe ik ben, ik zal NOOIT meer verandreen ik blij zo voor ALTIJD.
Ridouan: oke maar dat beteknd niet dat ik alles accepteer oke, je ken altijd bij me komen. Ik hou van je.
Amina: zeg niet dat je van me houdt want dat doe je niet als je van me hield dan had je niks met die fatima genomen.
Ridouan: zit dat je dwars dat ik wat had met fatima, ik had met haar genomen om jou te vergeten.
Amina boos: kk op met je gladde praatje. Het is bullshit, weet je wie egt van me houdt amin jij niet.
Ridouan droevig: denk je dat egt hij zal je maar gebruiken amina, begrijp dat nou.
Amina: ik wil niks meer horen nanananananananan.
Ridouan: oke. Hij draaide zich om en liep naar benden. Ik hoorde hem nog zachtje zeggen: oo amina wat moet ik doen, ik hou van je. Ik liep naar me kamer. Hahaha hij van me houden, hij wil me gewoon gebruiken tog?? Ik gin me bed verschonen. En deed me pyama aan! Ik zag dat het al 00,00 was. Ik had geen slaap. Ik ging naar enden en zag dat me moeder er al was.
Mam: wat is er met jou en ridouan a benti?? Wat deed hij hier zo laat nog???
Amina: hij was wat vergetn a mama.
Mama: maar hij huilde a benti heb je wat gezegd dat pijn deed. Hij huilde waarom?? Was ik tog te ver gegaan of niet?? nee ik was niet te ver gegaan, het is zijn eigen schuld netals die van samia , nourdin. Klaar.
Amina: nee mam misgien had hij wat in zijn ogen.

is dit lang genoeg????????????????????
hoop dat het leuk is

----------


## moslima16

Leuk verhaal  :Smilie:  
Ga snel verder...

----------


## wasimma_86

Het is zeker leuk!!! Ik wacht op meeeeeeeer vervolgjes  :grote grijns:   :Wink:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## Sjena

Meid meid meid wat mooi!!! wallah Yas ik had echt niet verwacht dat je dit in je had! Echt BRAVO!!!!! Maar ik vind het erg dat je me niet hebt vertelt dat jij het bent Paige!!  :traan1:  



Nee hoor maar ga gauw verder!!  :Smilie:

----------


## jokar

ga verder aub jouw verhaal kan nooit telang zijn.

----------


## *zina ahlam*

waja jemaaaaaaaa inoeeeeeeeee wajaw woulah echt prachtig ik heb het echt gelezen alsof het mij overkwam woulah klinkt echt geloofwaardig ga vooooooooooort met een superlang stuk snel snel
hahaha thalla en een dikke bisou

----------


## jasje

Meid meid meid wat mooi!!! wallah Yas ik had echt niet verwacht dat je dit in je had! Echt BRAVO!!!!! Maar ik vind het erg dat je me niet hebt vertelt dat jij het bent Paige!! 



Nee hoor maar ga gauw verder!! 


hahahahah sjena ik heb tog al gezegd waaarom was bang dat?? weet eigenlijk niet maar ik ben egt blij dat je het leuk vindt wallah.
 :duim:  
marre heb je nl gemaakd voor maandag hihihihihihi
en oja
ik sgrijf dadelijk een vervolg een hele lange voor mij vriendinetje SENJA  :Smilie:   :duim:   :corcky:  hihih

----------


## jasje

Ik liep naar de kueken ik had de hle dag niks gegeten en had honger. Pakte een pizza uit de vriezer, en warmde het op. Me zusje kwam binnen.
Samia: gaat het al wat beter.
Amina: jawel ken niet beter. En ik gaf haar snel een glimlach ,met moeite.
Samia: amina ik heb jullie gesprek gehoord sorry!!
Amina: nou en ken me niet schelen.
Samia: amina ik hoop dat je weet wat je doet, ik wil niet dat je wat overkomt. En ze kreeg tranen in der ogen.
Amina: je hoef niet bang te zijn ik weet heel goed wat ik doe. Ik pakte me pizza en een glas coca cola light en ging naar me kamer. Ik at daar heel de pizza op, en dronk me drinken op en kreeg opeens slaap. Ik zag dat het al 00,45 was. Ik zette me wekker op 7,00 en viel darna in slaap. 
Ik werd met moeite wakker, me hoofd voelde zo zwaar. Ik kreeg barsten de hoofdpijn. Ik ging overeind zitten. En had het gevoel dat ik moets kotsen ik rende naar de w.c, en kotstde alles wat ik gisteren had gegeten. Ik liep weer terug naar me kamer, ik zou vandaag nietnaar school gaan. Ik ging liggen op me bed en voordat ik het door had viel ik weer in slaap.
Amina: nourdin nee sla me niet je bnet me broer alsjeblieft sla me niet.
Noudin: lekker he met jongens afspekn, ken je wel he hier. 
En ik kreeg een klap op me gezicht, ik huilde en huilde. Iedereen stond om me heen amin, samia, samia, hakim, ridouan, me vader, me moeder. Iedereen lachtte me uit. En ik huilde huilde en huilde. En iederen begon me te slaan.
Vader: met jongens yek, is dit wat ik krijg na alles wat ik voor je heb gedaan is dit je dank.
Amina: nee papa nee alsjebleft het is niet wat je denkt ridouan zeg het dan.
Ridouan: waarom zou ik ik hou tog niet van je he, jij bnent gewoon een goedkope ****. 
Amina: NEE NEE NEE NEE.
Ol schrok wakker, ik werd wakker door een geschreeuw, het was die van mij. Ik had geen energie en liet me weer vallen. Ik vielde weer zonder dat ik het wist in slaap. 
Ik werd wakker maar kon me ogen niet openen. Ik hoorde paar mensen praten, het leek die van me moeder. Maar ik kon niet me ogen open, ik liet me weer gaan en viel in slaap.ik opende me ogen met moeite en zag ridouan naast me bed zitten met samia aan het praten, ze hadden niet door dat ik wakker was geworden.
Ridouan: waarom heb je het gezegd samia kijk wat er is gebeurd.
Samia: ik dacht dat het beste was, je weet zelf wat amin bij me heeft geprobeerd.
Ridouan: maar dan ga je het tog niet aan haar broer vertellen, ze is veranderd samia.
Samia: wallah ik wist niet dat haar broer dit zou doen, ik dacht dat ie met haar zou praten.
Ridouan: ik hoop dat je je lesje heb geleerd want denk maar niet dat je nu weer vriendin met amina ken zijn. Ze is egt boos.
Samia: ja ik weet het ik .
Ridouan draaide zich om en zag me dat ik wakker was, ik glimlachte met moeite. 
Ridouan: amina je bent wakker, blijf gewoon liggen.
Samia: is ze wakker ja. Oo amina doe rustig aan.
Amina met moeite: ddddoonndder oopp.
Ridouan keek naar samia. Samia keek verdrietig en zei: alsjeblieft amina het spijt me.
Amina met mooiete: nneee kk op.
Ridouan: samia het is het beste dat je weg gaat voordat er wat gebuerd. Samia moest huilen en keek me nog een keer aan en zei sorry, en vervolgens liep ze weg.
Ridouan: amina ik ga je moeder roepen ja.
Amina: nnee blijf bij me ridouan. Hoe lang slaap ik al, hebben jullie school al gebeld dan ken ik morgen weer naar school.
Ridouan: amina het is vrijdag morgen heb je vrij, je hebt vier dagen geslapen, je had hoge koorts.
Amina: nee dat ken niet.
Ridouan: jawel. Ik probeerde om op te staan maar het lukte me niet.
Ridouan: ik ga je moeder halen oke ik ben er binnen 5 min.
Amina: oke ridouan sorry dat ik je pijn heb gedaan, ik bedoelde het niet zo.
Ridouan keek me verdrietig aan maar zei niks, en ging me moeder halen. Ik pakte me telefoon en zag 30 oproepen gemist en 5 smsjes. Ik had 10 oproepen van samia, en de rest was amin, oo hij is me niet vergeten, wat lief. De 5 smsjes had ik van amin, ze leken allemaal op elkaar. Hij wou dat ik hem belde eenmaal als ik wakker was. Zo te zien weet iedereen het. Ik keek in me kamer en zag allemaal kaartjes met beterschap. Ik las eentje van me klasgenoten wel aardig. Ik pakte me telefoon en belde amin.
Amin: hallo.
Amina: hheey amin.
Anim: amina je bent wakker gaat het, is alles goed??
Amina: hahah rustig amin met mij gaat het wel ben alleen een beetje moe.
Amin: oef ik schrok je hebt me laten schrikken,
Amina: nee jo om mij hoef je niet bang te zijn.
Amin: heb je problemen gehad omdat je te laat thuis kwam.
Waarom moet hij daar nou over beginnen, ik wil niks van hem weten tfoe. Ik wordt zo pissig als ik eraan denk.
Amina: ik wil het daar niet over hebben oke ik vertel je het nog wel een keer.
Amin: oke amina.
Amina: ja.
Amin: ik hou van je.
Amina: dank je wel.
Amin: ik hou van je.
Amina: ik hou ook van je.
Amin: dit is wat ik wou horen. Zie ik je maandag op school.
Amina: ja inscha alah.
Amin: oke ik zie je maandag, ik wil je zo graag zien.
Amina: ja ik jou ook.
Amin: safi beslama sgatje.
Amina: beslama. 
Ik legde me telefoon naast me. En probeerde op te staan met moeite. Ik liep naar de raam en deed het open. Ik kreeg het opeens heel koud. Ik was helemaal nat door zweet. Ik ging weer op me bed liggen. En ik hoorde geklop.
Amina: binnen. Nourdin kwam binnen shit moest dit ook weer erbij.
Amina: kk op nourdin, ik ken jou niet en jij mij niet.
Nourdin: alsjeblieft amina doe me dit niet aan, ik heb spijt wallah sorry.
Amina: nu pas yek nee ik vergeef het je nooit NOOIT.
Opeens kwam me moeder binnen en begon tegen noudin te schreeuwen dat hij me niet van streek moest maken. Me moeder kwam naast me zitten. En begon te huilen. Nourdin was al weggegaan.
Amina: a mama waarom huil je ik ben tog betr.
Mama: ik was zo ongerust je hebt me bang gemaakt amina.
Amina: mama je hoef niet bang te zijn, ik ben er nog. En me moeder begon me te omhelse. 
Me moeder ging soep voor me halen, en zei vervolgens dat ik het moets opmaken. Toen me moeder weg was ging ik met moeite me pyma en me bed verschonen, want ik had nog geen energie om te douchen. Ik at me soep op en ging liggen. Ik zag op de klok dat het 20,00 is. Me broertje en me zusje kwamen nog en bleven de hle tijd met me lachen, en lieten me vervolgens rusten. me gedachten ging naar her gesprek tussen ridouan en samia, wat zou amin haar hebben aan gedaan. Nee jo hij doet haar niks aan of wel? Maar waarom heeft ze dan nooit wat gezegd. Ik zal het maandag aan me schatje vragen. Bijna toen ik in sliep viel zei ik zacht: ridouan ik hou van je!!!!! Zonder dat ik het zlef in de gaten had.
Ik wedr met gemak wakker. Ik ben weer beter . ik keek op de klok en zag dat het 15,00. ik stond op en ging naar benden. Ik kuste me moeder op haar voorhoofd, en ging naar de kueken, ik smeerde een boterham met kaas en maakte een kopje thee. Ik at me ontbijt in de woonkmaer. En zapte wat op tv. Me broer nourdin kwam naast me zitten.
Nourdin: amina lajeblieft het spijt egt. Je bnet me zusje.
Amina: nee nourdin, je hebt me nooit geslagen en vervolgens kom je me simpel weg slaan, ik vergeef het je niet. jij bent me broe niet snap dat dan.
Nourdin: amina wallah, ik wil niet dat je wat gebeurd, ik was bang, ik hou van je.
Amina. Nee je houdt niet van mij, ga maar naar je verloofde zij is betr dan je eigen zusje dat heb ik die zag gezien.
Nourdin: amina doe niet zo. Waarom maak je het moeilijker.
Amina: ik maak niks moeilijk moest je maar met je tengels van me af blijven. Ik stond op en ging naar me kamer. Ik had geen zin in hem, hij is mij boosheid en tranen niet waard. Ik ging naar de douche en ging vervolgens douche. Het knapte me helemaal op. Ik deed een trainingspak aan en me nikies. En kamde me haar in een staart. En ging naar buiten. Het buitenlucht deed me echt goed. Ik rende totdat ik bij een park kwam. Ik ging op een bankje zitten. En begon te huilen, over nourdin, me vader, ridouan, samia. Waarom accepteren ze gewoon niet hoe ik nu ben?? Ik ben eindelijk gelukkig met amin!1 ben ik dat wel?? Ik liet me tranen gaan, ik kon het niet meer. Ik misde me vader, ik miste hoe ik vroeger was, misgien was dit niet gebeurd asl ik nog was gebleven hoe ik was? Maar ik ken nooit meer worden hoe ik vroeger was, dat was de dikke samia, maar toch mis ik het hoe ik was! Opeens stond een jongen voor me neus. Ik keek hem aan hij had blauwe ogen, en leek op een marokaan. Hij was ongeveer 20 jaar. Hij was wel mooi.

----------


## *zina ahlam*

ajamaaaaaa ga door door dooor jasje
snel woulah echt leuk stuk weer!!! maar schrijf nu NOG een langer stuk
hahahaha al thalla en tot t volgende stuk
dikke kus ahlam

----------


## Sjena

Yas bedankt voor je vervolg!!! En nee ik heb Nederlands niet gemaakt! Jij?? Maar je vervolg was weer super! Ga gauw verder!
Ik zie je maandag! Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## wasimma_86

Was weer een leuk vervolgje, ik wacht op de volgende  :grote grijns:   :tong uitsteken:  

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## jasje

HEEEY WILLEN JULLIE NOG EEN LEUKE VERHAAL LEZEN!!!!!!!! EGT EEN TOP VERHAAL, BETER DAN DIE VAN MIJ WALLAH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
HIER KOMT DIE DAN LEES HET VERHAAL:
LEES GOED EN BEGRIJP WAT MIJN BOODSCHAP IS.
HET IS EEN TOPPERTJE
LEES HET

----------


## wasimma_86

OK ik zal kijken, maar staat je verhaal ook op marokko.nl???Volgens mij wel he!!Ben je daar verder of even ver?
Maar schrijf snel nog een stukje meid!!!

Kus Wasimma

----------


## jasje

wassima_86 ja me verhaal staat daar ook en daar ben ik wel een stuk veder dan hier... maar me vervolg komt over 5 min

----------


## jasje

Jongen: mag ik naast je zitten?
Amina: van mij mag je het is een vrij land!
Jongen: en hoe heet deze beeldschone dame.
Amina: ik heet amina en jij?
Ismael: ik heet ismael.
Amina: aangenaam.
Ismael: ingelijks.
Ismael: maar waarom huil je amina??
Amina: waarom zou je dat willen weten.
Ismael: misgien helpt het. En ik ken er niet tegen dat een beeldschone dame zit te huilen.
En voor ik het wist vertelde ik alles, hoe ik vroger was, hoe me vader was gestorven, hoe ridouan tegen me deed, smia en me broer en vervolgens over amin!!
Ismael: als je egt van die amin houdt moet je ervoor gaan.
Amina: misgien heb je gelijk. 
Ismael: oke dan.
Amina: het was leuk je gesproken te hebben ismael maar ik ga maar weer naar huis.
Ismael: oke maar mag ik je nummer?? Ik gaf hem vervolgens me nummer en ging weg. Thuis aangekomen hadden we bezoek van een paar kenissen, ik groette hun en ging naar me kamer. Ik kleede me uit en ging douche. Ik deed me pyma aan en ging naar me broertjes kamer (hakim) en ging daar met hem t.v kijken. Hij had toen ie 14 werd een tv voor zijn verjaardag gekregen. Ik bleef met hem tv kijken tot 02,00 en ging daarna naar bed. 
Ik wedr wakker door me telefoon. Ik pakte hem op.
Amina slaperig: ja hallo.
Samia: hoi amina.
Amina: wat moet je?
Samia: amina het spijt me dat ik het heb verteld.
Amina: nee niks spijt jou, jij bent gewoon jaloers dat ik eindelijk iets heb met amin.
Samina: nee amina wallah egt niet.
Amina: je lult ik wil niks met je te maken hebben.
Samia: sorry wallah sorry vergeef me het alsjeblieft.
Amina: nee samia en oja dag. En ik hing vervolgens op.Deed ik het wel goed door zo tegen haar te doen? Het was tenslotte wel haar schuld of niet?? ik moet gewoon met amin praten!! Ik ga vandaag gewoon naar de stad om een baantje te zoeken. Ik keek op de klok en zag dat het 11,00. ik stond op en ging ontbijten vervolgens ging ik douche. En deed een zwarte broek met een witte truitje aan, ik deed me puntschoenen aan en een kortje nette jasje en deed me haar los. ik ging naar em moeder bendenen.
Amina: mama ik ga vandaag werk zoeken in de stad.
Mama: mezen a benti goed zo eindelijk doe je wat nuttigs hahahahaa.
Ik ging vervolgens met de tram naar de stad. Ik moet egt een rijbewijs dat ga ik ook doen eenmaal als ik een bnaatje heb ga ik me rijbewijs halen ik ging winkel in winkel uit. Niemand had hulp nodig . Totdat ik bij de winkel zara langs liep. Ik ging daar naar toe en vulde een sollicitatieformulier in.Maar ze wouden dat ik gelijk ook een sollicitatie gesprek ging houden. En dat deed ik. Ik wedr vervolgens aangenomen en mocht gelijk beginnen. Ik was zo blij. Ik belde naar me moeder en zei dat ik pas om 18,30 thuis zou zijn . ze vond het goed. Die dag leerde ik alles. En ik kwam vermoeit thuis.
Mama: zo a benti hoe was het op werk.
Amina: ik ben dood moe morgen moet ik ook werken, maar is goed want ik wil me rijbvewijs halen.
Samia: hehe eindelijk zus en ik krijg dan steeds een lift naar sgool he.
Hakim: ewa safi ik heb al gereserveerd.
En zo blven we een tijdje lachen. Toen me broer thuis kwam stond ik gelijk op en liep mnaar me kamer. Ik zag dat me broer teleurgetsled was. Ik ging al om halg negen naar bed want ik was dood moe.
Ik werd om 6,45 waker. Ik stond met moeite op, ik had geen zin om vandaag te douche, dus ging ik ook niet douche. Ik pakte me boeken in, en deed een paarse rok tot over me knienen aan met een paarse truitje, ik deed me laarzen aan want het begon al koud te worden het was al oktober. En deed me haren los met een beetje gel er in. Ik ging naar benden daar zaten me broertje, me zusje, en me broer nourdin. Ik zei tegen hakim en samia goedemorgen en ging ontbijten. Ik negeerde nourdin volkomen, en ik zag ook de spijt in zijn ogen. Ik pakte me jas en ging naar school. Ik ging nu aleen omdat ik nu ruzie had met samia. Onderweg kam ik ismael tegen. Hij zit toevallig op de zelfde school als ik. En dat vond ik wel fijn. We hadden afgesproken dat hij in de pauze met mij zou zitten.
Ismael: bedoel je amin die zijn ouders is verloren??
Amina: ja ken je hem?
Ismael: ja hij is me neef zo toevallig!!
Amina: zo egt wel. Marre..
Ismael: ja zeg het maar.
Amina: wil je niks tegen hem zeggen.
Ismael: nee jo ik zal niks vertellen. Jou geheim is, mij geheim.
Op school aangekomen zag ik ridouan en samia bij elkaar staan. Meestal zou ik gelijk naar hun toe gaan ookal had ik ruzie met samia. Samia bleef me de hele tijd aan kijklen. Ik werd geroepn door amin, hij stond met ismael dus liep ik naar hun. Ik zag de teleurstelling in ridouans ogen, dat deed me verselijke pijn. Amin gaf me een kus op me voorhoofd en pratte met ismael.
amin: dit is mij schoonheid ismael en waag het niet om haar te versieren.
Ismael: hahah ik heb er al ontmoet. Wees niet bang ze wou niks, niks met mij omdat ze jou al heeft, heeft ze gezegd. En ismael gaf me een knipoog.
Amin: zozo ik ben trost op je amina.
En hij omhelsde me, maar het voelde niet goed. Ik wensde opdat moment dat ik in de armen van ridouan was, maar ik schudde al snel die gedachten weg. De bel ging en ik ging hand in hand met amin naar de les. Ik hoorde iedereen smoesen. Ik hoorde sommige ze zlefs zeggen: ze heeft geluk hij is kk knap, ik ben jaloers op der, hoelang zou het al aan de gang gaan. Ik moets lachen. Maar me lach ging al snel weg toen ik ridouan en samia zag.
Amina: hoi ridouan.
Ridouan: hoi amin alles goed, voel je je al beter?
Amina: ik voel me perfect bedankt, ik ga maar snel naar amin.
Ridouan: ooo oke ik spreek je nog weleens.
Amina: ja oke dag.
En ik ging snel naast amin zitten. De dag verliep langzaam. In de pauze zaten Amin, ismael en ik samen. Ismael is egt een aardig jongen. Ik ben veel over hem te weten gekomen. Hij is echt een schat. Na schooltijd bracht amin me naar me werk. En de rest van de dag ging ik werekn. Ik was pas om 22,00 thuis. Ik was dood moe toen ik thuis aan kwam. En ging gelijk naar em kamer. Iemand klopte aan, het was me broer nourdin. Ik had geen zin ruzie met hem. 
Nourdin: mag ik met je praten?
Amina: ga je gang.
Nourdin: sorry dat ik je geslagen heb, ik bedoelde het niet zo wallah sorry amina alsjeblieft vergeef me het.
Amina: oke ik vergeef het je, maar ik ben het NIET vergeten. En denk maar niet dat we snel weer maatjes zullen zijn. En als je me nog een keer aanraak dan stap ik naar de politie.
Nourdin: ja shokran shokran amina wallah je krijgt hier geen spijt van.
En hij omhelsde me. Ach hij is me broer. Hij ging weg en ik ging slapen.
1 maand later:
amina: shit ik heb geen sigaretten meer amin wil je voor me kopen.
Amin: oke ik koop wel voor je schatje.
Amina: gelukkig sgatje, waar gaan we nu naar toe.
Amin: we gaan naar de disco temptation. Maar je moet je kleren nog evranderen he.
Amina: ja ik wil me mini rok aan doen.
Amin: hmm sexy.
Amina: ja tog hihihihi.
Er is zoveel veranderd deze maand. Ik heb ruzie gekregen met ridouan en samia. Ik weet nog precies waar over het ging.
Ridouan: AMINA IK WIL NIET DAT JE MET AMIN OMGAAT KIJK HOE JE BENT GEWORDEN.
Amina: DOE NORMAAL, IK GA OM MET WIE IK WIL.
Ridouan: amina snap je het dan niet ik hou van je, ik wil niet dat je wat overkomt.
Amina: KK OP IK HAAT JE.
Ridouan: waarom doe je zo. Hij kreeg toen ogen in ze tranen en liep weg,
Ik zal die gesprek nooit vergeten. Het heeft me pijn gedaan. Maar hij moest gewoon accepteren dat ik en amin samen horen. Samia ook. Maarja hun moeten gewoon accepeteren hoe ik ben geworden.
Amin: zo waar ben jij met je gedachten baby.
Amina: nergens rij nou maar door naar je huis.
Amin: okey okey rustig hoor sgatje.
Ik keek uit de raam. Eindelijk we zijn aangekomen ik stapte uit. En amin deed de deur voor me open. 
Amina: ik ga douchen amin.
Amin: oke ik verkleed me ook.
Amina: oke. Ik rende naar boven naar de douche. En ging douche. Ik moets denken aan me vader. Way miste ik hem. Ik hou zoveel van hem. Ik was klaar met douche en verkleede me snel. Ik deed een witte mini rok en een zwarte topje. Me haren deed ik los met een beetje gel. Ik ging naar benden en zag dat amin al klaar was. Hij had een zwarte armani blouse aan met een witte diesel borek en pradas,egt mooi. Amin liep vervolgens naar me.
Amin: wat zie je er mooi uit.
Amina: ja bedankt amin jij ook trouwens.
En vervolgens voelde ik de lippen van amin op de mijne, ik kuste hem terug en we begonnen een speeltje te splenen met onze tongen. Maar er was geen gevioel meer waneer wij elkaar kuste. En elke keer dat we kustene moets ik aan ridouan denken. Ik duwde amin van me af, me gedachtens maaakte me gek. Ik lachte naar hem en liep vervolgens naar de auto. Amin opende de deuren en we stapte in en reden vervolgens met volle vaart naar de disco. We hadden de hele nacht gedanst, ik dacht de hele nacht aan niks dat vonmd ik zo heerlijk. Gewoon dansen tot dat je er bij neer valt. Om 5 uur zei ik tegen amin dat ik naar huis wou en hij bracht me helemaal tot de deur. Ja me moeder weet het over mij en amin.
Amin: ik bel je nog ja.
Amina: ja oke.
We zoende lekaar, en ik stapte uit de auto. Ik zag dat me moeder uit de raam keek. Ze huilde, het brak me hart om haar zo te zien, maar ze moeten me gewoon accepteren hoe ik ben!! Amin doet dat wel dus waarom kunnen hun dat ook niet doen. Ik liep naar binnen., en ging gelijk naar me kamer, deed me pyma aan en ging slapen.
Iemand belde me. Maar ze gaven geen antwoord. Ik wou weer terug slapen, maar zag dat het 5 uur was.ik stond op met moeite had vreselijk hoofdpijn en ging naar beneden. Ikz ag me broer in de keuken. Hij keek me boos aan. Ik negeerde hem en maakte me ontbijt. Me moeder kwam er ook bij en keek me verdrietig aan. Ik zei goedemoregn. Helemaal vergeten dat het 5 uur was. En ging naar me kamer. Ik deed me pc aan en ging op msn. Ik had er na 5 min geen zin meer in. En deed me pc uit en deed een trainings pak aan,. En ging naar buiten. Ik begon te rennen naar de park waar ik ismael voor het eerst tegen kwam. Eenmaal aangekomen ging ik op een bankje zitten. Ik zag ridouan een beetje verder op met ismael. Me hqart ging te keer, wat zag hij er goed uit wejooo. Maar hij keek zo verdrietig, alsof hem wat dwars zat.ze kwamen deze kant lopen, ik werd helemaal rood en deed alsof ik ze nog niet gezien had. Tot dat ze maar een meter van me vandaan waren.
Ismael: hey amina.
Amina: hoi.
Ismael: hmm alles goed?
Amina: ja hoor ken niet beter. En ik keek ridouan aan, hij keek me verdrietig aan. Wat miste ik doe jongen. Kappen amina je hebt amin dacht ik bij em zlef en ik schudde me gedacheten weg.
Amina: en met jou?
Ismael: ewa ja gaat wel goed.
Amina: oke dan gelukkig.
Ik keek ridouan nog een keer, hij keek nog steeds verdrietig. Ismael zei dat ze veder gingen, ik hoorde ridouan nog tegen ismael zeggen wat heb ik haar ooit aangedaan, dat ze me zoveel pijn heeft gedan. Ik kreeg tranen en begon te rennen, ik rende langs hun en ik hoorde ismael mij naam nog roepen ik stopte, en keek om. Ridouan schrok. 
Amina: wat moet je ismael.
Ismael: waarom huil je amina.
Amina: netalsof jullie het kan schelen. En ik rende weer weg. Ik wou niks meer met hun te maken hebben. Toen ik thuis was ging ik douche, ik liet me tranen hun gang gaan. Hoe ridouan naar me keek bleef de hele tijd in me gedachten. Toen ik klaar met douche was ging ik me omklede. Ik keek op me gsm en zag dat ik een berigt had van amin. Er stond erin:
Sgatje,
Ik wou weten of je nog meegaat dadelijk.
Liefs amin.
Ik had geen zin in amin ik gooide me gsm op me bed, en ging naar de woonkamer. Ik zag me broertje en me zusje tv kijken. Wat miste ik hun ze staan voor me en tog heb ik hun al 3 weken niet gesprokken. Me moeder wou dat ze niet meer met me omgaan bang dat ze netals mij worden. Ben ik dan zo erg??????? ik weet het niet meer. Ik ben iedereen kwijt geraakd. Ridouan. Samia, nourdin, me moeder, samia, hakim en ismael. Ik ben egt iedereen kwijt geraakt. Ik ging weer droevig naar me kamer, en stak een sigartje op. Ik verlangde er zo naar. Ik deed me pc aan, en zag dat ik een email had gekregen. Hij was van ridouan ik las hem:
Waarom huilde je???? wat is er met je gebeurd??? Ik weet dat je niks met me te maken wil, maar ik hoop dat daar snel verandering in komt.liefs ridouan.
Ik moets huilen wreef met me had over de scherm en voor ik het wist zei ik hard op:
RIDOUAN IK HOU OOK VAN JOU SORRY HET SPIJT ME. Ik sgrok van wat ik zei. Nee dat ken niet ofwel. Ik weet het niet meer. Ik wou net afmelden toen ik zag dat ridouan online was, zou ik hem onblokeren. En voor ik het wist deed ik dat.
amina: salaam
ridouan: hoi
ridouan: kom je me uitgeschelden omdat ik je een email heb gestuurd, doe geen moeite ik zal je niks meer sturen.
Amina: nee ik wil je wat anders zeggen.
Ridouan: ooooo
Amina: het spijt me voor alles. Ik hou van je. ik had hem toen gelijk geblokeerd, ik heb het gezegd die vier mooie woordjes. Hij weet het nu. Wat moet ik nu tegen hem zeggen.

----------


## *zina ahlam*

P R A C H T I G!!!!!!!!
GA DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
dikke kus ahlam

----------


## azenai_mocrotje

> _Geplaatst door *zina ahlam*_ 
> *P R A C H T I G!!!!!!!!
> GA DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> dikke kus ahlam*




ewa waarom stop je nou  :frons:  jallah ga gauw door!!!!

----------


## wasimma_86

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, ga verder met schrijven  :grote grijns:  , net als het leuk wordt ga je stoppen!!!  :frons:

----------


## jokar

ga door ga door ga door ik niet wachten


 :afro:

----------


## wasimma_86

Hey jasje,
vandaag een vervolg, want het is veels te leuk je verhaal!!!  :knipoog:   :hihi:  

 :blauwe kus:  Wasimma

----------


## wasimma_86

Ewa meid,
Wanneer komt er een lange vervolg???  :blij:   :knipoog: 




Bousa Wasimma

----------


## wasimma_86

Dit duurt wel erg lang  :tranen:  
Wanneer schrijf je weer verder?  :grote grijns:  
 :zwaai:

----------


## Sjena

> _Geplaatst door wasimma_86_ 
> *Dit duurt wel erg lang  
> Wanneer schrijf je weer verder?  
> *


Ik moest ff doorgeven dat ze pas over 2 weken verder schrijft! Sorry...

----------


## wasimma_86

Oke, is goed dan horen we het wel weer, als er een vervolgje is!!  :grote grijns:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## jokar

> _Geplaatst door Sjena_ 
> *Ik moest ff doorgeven dat ze pas over 2 weken verder schrijft! Sorry...*


de twee wekwn zijn inmiddels voorbij gaan we nog beginen

----------


## jasje

Wat moet ik nu tegen hem zeggen. Ik deed me pc uit. En ging op me bed liggen. Ik moets moregn vroeg op. Ik werkte nog steeds bij zara. Ik slipe met ridouan in em gedachten in slaap.
Ik werd om 11 uur wakker, door me telefoon.
Amin: goedemorgen sgat,
Amina: thanx dat je me wakker hebt gemaakd.
Amin: oke maar ik wachtte gisteren op je en je kwam niet waarom?
Amina: sorry had hoofdpijn misgien volgende week oke sgat.
Amin: ja oke maar laat me voortaan niet zo zitten je weet dat ik daar niet van hou.
Amina: ja ik weet schatje maar ik ga nu oke.
Amin: oke doei.
Ik stond gelijk op en ging douche. Ik dacht aan niks en aan niemand, aleen maar dat ik snel op me werk moest komen en op tijd. Toen ik klaar was met douche, deed ik snel een witte broek aan met een roze truitje en me puntschioenen, ik had geen tijd om te ontbijten, dus kocht ik wat onderweg. Ik had niemand gezien thuis gelukkig maar want had geen zin in hun verdrietige gezichten. Ik was vandaag eindelijk optijd, en ging gelijk aan de slag. Rond 2 uur had ik pauze en ging ik dat ook houden, ik wou net de winkel uit lopen toen ik ridouan zag. Ik wou weglopen maar hij had me al gezien. Shit man, ik kon nergens naar toe. Hij kwam naar me toe met een glimlach. Ooo god wat miste ik die glimlach. Ik bleef hem de hele tijd aanstaren tot dat hij voor em nues stond.
Ridouan: heb je nu pauze.
Amina: jjja
Ridouan: gelukkig dan ben ik optijd, kom ik wil met je praten.
Amina: ooke.
Emn we liepen naar de la place. Eenmaal daar aangekomen gingen we helemaal agter in zitten, we bestelde allebei wat te drineken. Hij koffie, ik cocacola. We bleven wel een kwartier stil. 
Ridouan: is het waar.
Ik wist dat hij bedoelde over wat ik zei op msn, maar ik durfde niks te zeggen. 
Amina: 
Ridouan: ja dus, je weet niet hoe blij je me maakt, 
Hij pakte me hand, oo god wat waren ze handen zacht, ik voelde me heel raar.
Ik bleef stil. Ik zag dat het tijd was om weg te gaan. Ik stond op.
Amina: ridje ik moet gaan.
Ridouan: je hebt me zolang niet genoemd. Hij lachte, me hart maakte een sprongetje. Hij liep vervolgens met me mee naar me werk.
Amina: doei ik spreek je misgien ooit.
Ridouan: oo oke. Ik wou weg lopen, maar draaide me om en kuste ridouan regt op zijn mond wat miste zijn lippen. Hij kuste me gelijk terug hij deed ze mond voozichtig open bang dat ik hem zou afwijzen. Ik deed mee en voelde zijn tong in em mond, hij was een speel met verlangen en tederheid, niet netals waneer ik met amin zoen. Ik voelde zijn hand langs me terug over me ****, en weer naar boven. Ik weet niet hoelang we hebben gezoend, het leek alsof aleen wij tweeen in de werled zijn. Totdat ik me van hem los maakte, hij keek me me aan ze ogen werder groter, ik zag dat hij meer wou.- maar ik kon niet, wat moet ik doen en met amin??? Amin ik heb hem gewoon bedrogen. Ik liep weg maar ridouan pakte me bij me arm vast, ik draaide me weer naar hem toe.
Ridouan: zeg alsjeblieft niet dat je er spijt van heb amina, jij voelde tog ook die verlangens jij wou dit net zo meer als ik.
Amina: ridouan, nee ik heb geen spijt, maar dit ken niet ik hou van amin.
Ridouan: als je van amin houdt waarom heb je me dan gekust.
Amina: sorry.
En ik liep weg, ik moets weer aan het werk. Ik was al 10 min laat, maar gelukkig was het niet druk en zeiden ze er niks van.ik werkte tot 5 uur maar me gedachten waren aleen maar bij ridouan, en onze kus. Wat verlangde ik weer naar zijn l+ippen. Ik schudde me gedachetn weer weg zoals gewoonlijk.om 5 uur ging ik naar huis. Metante was op visete met haar man en haar zoon. Ik groette hun. Me neef was wel een mooi jongen. Hij was 24. hij had grote bruine ogen, en krullend haar, ik kon altijd goed met hem opsgieten. Maar ik zag dat hij me raar aan keek zou hij het weten??? Dat ik uit ga en zo ik weet niet ik ging naar de keuken. Me moeder kwam de keuken in, en lachte ik keek haar raar aan.
Mama: amina. Me moeder had al drie wkeen niks tegen me gezegd, ik was zo blij.
Mama: ja gaat trouwen. WAT NEEEE NEEE NEE.
Amina: wat zeg je.
Mama: ja abdelhak komt je hand vragen.
Amina: zeg maar dat em antwoord nee is ik trouw nog niet.
Mama; doe me dit niet aan, kijk wat voor schande je bent geworden.
Amina: ik zeg tog nee. Ik ging boos naar de woonkamer. 
Me tante: amina sgatje wat is er??
Amina: WAT IS ER, IK ZEG HET WEL, IK TROUW NIET MET JOU ZOON.
Abdelhak schrok en er rolde een traan over zijn wang, en keek me verdrietig aan. Ik begon te huilen en rende het huis uit. Ik rende naar het parkje waar ik altijd ging. Ik begon te huilen me moeder wou em uithuwelijke. Nee hoe kon ze. Hoe kon ze???????. Ik hou van hem als een broer niet meer niet minder. Hij wist dat donders goed. Hoe kon me moeder dit doen en ik bleef maar huilen, ik weet niet hoelang ik bleef huilen. Maar opeens voelde ik een hand op me schouder, ik keek om en zag dat het abdelhak was, ik sprong op en gaf hem een klap tegen zijn gezicht. 
Amina: hoe durf je om me hand te komen vragen, waarom ben je niet naar me toe gekomen.
Abdelhak: hou je dan niet van mij???
Amina: wat doe je dom???
Abdelhak: het spijt me.
Amina: het spijt mij ook.
Abdelhak: kunnen we wel vrienden blijven.
Amina: oke en ik omhelsde hem, miskien. Ik liet hem los en zag een traan over zijn wang gaan, ik veegde zijn traan weg.
Abdelhak: ik moet nu gaan, sorry amina, ik zal met je moeder en met mij ouders praten.
Amina: safi is goed, ik hou van alsof je me broer bent.
Hij zuchtte het deed hem verdriet dat ik niet meer van hem hou. Ik bleef tot negen uur in het parkje. En ik liep naar huis. Toen ik binnen was zag ik me moeder in de woonkamer tv kijken, toen ze zag gaf ze me een klap in em gezicht.
Mama: hoe durfde je nee te zeggen en zo te gillen en vervolgens abdelhak uit te schelden en hem een klap verkopen, he hij heeft alles gezegd, en nu wilt hij niet meer met je trouw tfoe kijk wat voor dochter ik heb, jarbie help me ik ken dit niet meer. Ik begon te huilen waarom heeft hij gelogen, dat ik hem heb uitgescholden. Hoe kon ik hem vertrouwen. Ik huilde en huilde.
Mama: nu pas huil je he en de nachteen die ik huilde wat deed jij schreeuwen tegen mij tegen je eigen moeder, jij bnet me dochter niet, jij bent een vreemde die hier woont. En ze liep weg. Ik huilde en liep naar me kamer, ik lie me vallen op me bed en bleef de hele tijd huilen. Het spijt me a mama alsje blieft het spijt. A mama het spijt me riep ik de hele tot dat ik in slaap viel. Ik werd om 7uur wakker. Ik voelde miselijk en ik had vreselijk hoofdpijn ik herrinderde me gelijk weer de dag van te voren wat me moeder zei. Ik moets weer huilen. Ik ga het uitmaken met amin. Ja dat is wat ik ga doen dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik ga het uitmaken, en normaal doen. Ik stond op en ging douche deed een marokaanse trainings pak aan en een tshirt van mokhtarien deed em nikies aan en ging naar school. Eenmaal op sgool aangekomen zag ik amin op t school plein ik liep naar hem toe.
Amina: amin ik moet met je praten!!!
Amin: wat is er sgatje!!!
Amina: het is uit. Zo ik luchte op.
Amin keek me boos aan.
Amin: je weet dat ik niet van deze soort grapjes hou. Ze had ging om hoog hij wou een een klap verkomen. Maar iemand hield zijn hand vast het was ridouan, me hart maakte een sprongetje.
Ridouan: blijf van haar af amin.
Amin: wat kom jij er mee bemoeien kk op.
Ridouan: als je haar nog een keer met je tengels aan zit krijg je kk klappen van em begrepen. En ismael kwam er bij staan. Iemand keek me met een vieze blik aan, als blikken konden dooden was ik nu al begraven. Hij ging weg.
Ridouan: alles goed amina.
Amina: ja bedankt.
Ismael: oke dan, kom de bel is gegaan. 
Ik liep zonder nog wat te zeggen naar me les en ging aleen zitten. Ik moets de hele tijd aan ridouan denken. En aan onze kus wat miste ik hem. De rest van de dag had ik hem niet gesproken. Ik ben na school tijd gelijk gaan werken en was pas om 11 uur thuis, ik ging toen gelijk naar me kamer en ging slapen. En zo ging het de hele week lang ik had geen contact met niemand. Me moeder keek niet meer zo verdrietig, want ze wist dat ik niet meer uit ging en aleen naar sgool of naar me werk ging. Ik begon meer me zlef te worden. Me zusje en me broertje mochten nog steeds niks tegen me zeggen wat me vreselijk pijn deed maar dat liet ik nartuurlijk niet zien. Ik zou over drie dagen 20 worden wejoo, ik had egt geen zin in iedereen is me tog vergeten. Samia is nog steeds verloofd met me broer, ze zouden deze zomer gaan trouwen. ik deed me pc aan en ging op me msn, ik had iedereen geblokt pas waneer ik zin had om met hun te praten praat ik met hun..
Hiep hiep hoera ik ben 20 vandaag. Ik zag op de klok dat het 9,00 uur is. Ik ging douche en kleede me om, ik had geen zin om sip thuis te blijven ik ga lekker naar de bios ookal moet ik aleen. Ik wordt maar een keer 20 hahahah dacht ik bij me zelf. Ik ging naar benden en zag alles versierd. Ik keek verbaasd naar de woonkamer en ik zag me zusje met taart uit de keuken komen. En ze zomng een verjaardags leid, ik kreeg tranen en ik kon ze niet bedwingen, me zusje zetten de taart op tafel en omhelsde me we huilde allebei.. me broertje kwam met een grijns. En ik liet samia los en ging naar hakim ik omhelsde hem zo hard.
Hakim: WEJOOOO MENSEN WILLEN MIJ DOOD HEBBEN HEE RUSTIG.
Amina en samia: hahahahahahahahahah. Ik zag em moeder bij de deur staan. Ik keek verdrietig naar haar, en begon te huilen.
Amina: sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry. Dat was het enigste wat ik kon zeggen. Me moeder kwam naar me toen en omhelsde me en zo blijven we een tijdje huilen.
Mama: oo benti ik vergeef het je mij dogter, eet je wel goed de laaste tijd want je ziet er bleek uit.
En iedereen begon te lachen. Samia, hakim en ik gingen op de bank zitten en praten wel tot 11 uur. Ik was zo blij het leek net vroeger toen we altijd alles vertelde.
Hakim: weetje nog over die meisje dat ze lekker ken zoenen amina.
Amina: ja is het uit ofzo.
Hakim: nee hahahahahah
Amina: wejoooooo jullie hebben egt lang met elkaar he.
Hakim: ja man al 6 maanden en ben ook niet van plan om het uit te maken hoor, ze is de best.
Amina: zozozozo.
Samia: kunnen we het nu over wat anders hebben hakim zo is het ook wel genoeg.
Hakim en amina: hahahahahahahhahaha.
Samia: amina wat ben je eigenlijk van plan vandaag??
Amina: weet niet niet was van plan aleen naar de bios te gaan!!!!
Hakim: ben je gek, kom samia we gaan met haar mee.
Ik wist niet dat nourdin bij de deur stond.
Nourdin: zozo 20 yek wordt het niet tijd om te gaan trouwen of hoe zit dat.
Ik schrok en keek hem aleen aan.
Nourdin: mensen hebben hun tong verloren. 
En hij kwam naar me toe en omhelsde me. Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen ik werd zo in de war, me moeder heeft het me vergeven, me zusje en me broertje praten weer met me en nu nourdin. Dit was gewoon een wonder als een maand terug dit tegen me zei dan zou ik je in je gezicht uitlachen. Maar me gedachten rende weer naar ridouan wat miste ik hem.
Amina: jaaaa sssorrry bben een beetje in de war. Ik storterde ik met moeite uit.
Nourdin: hahah maar sgiet op we hebben nog een film te pakken.
Hakim: rustig rustig ze moet haar kados nog uit pakken.
Amina: nee dat hoefde helemaal niet. en voor ik het wist duwde samia al een pakje in me handen. Ik keek naar het pakje en maakte het voorzichtig open alsof het elke moment kapot kon gaan.
Hakim: ewa opsgieten man. Ik deed het doosje open en er lag een mooie ketting erin van goud, ik had er gewoon geen woorden voor zo mooi was het.
Amina: ik ik ik het is zo mooi samia het is prachtig.
Samia: ewa ik ben blij dat je het mooi vindt.
Hakim: hier nog een kado hihihihihi. En ik kreeg weer een pakje in em hand geduwd dit keer maakte ik het sneller open, en het was een doosje ik deed het open en daar lag een bijpassende arm band. Het was zo mooi.
Amina: hakim het is egt mooi wallah, ik heb hier gewoon geen woorden voor.
Hakim: ewa samia heb ik het niet gezegd dat ze de armband mooier gaat vinden hihihihihi.
En we lagen allemaal in een deuk.
Iemand belde aan, ik zei dat ik wel zou gaan. Maar me zusje stond erop dat zij de duer open deed.
ze kwam terug met een pakje in haar hand.
Samia: hmm deze stond voor de deur en niemand was er.
Ik opende het pakje en het was een beertje die een hart vast had en daar stond op. AMIN AND AMINA FOREVER. Ik schrok hallo ik had het tog uit gemaakd wat is dit voor zieke grap. Nourdin keek me terleurgesteld aan hij denkt vast nog dat ik wat met hem heb. Ik pakte het beertje en gooide het in de prullenbak iedereen keek me opeens heel blij aan alsof ik door een test ben gegaan en gewonnen heb.
Amina: wat staat we hier nog kom op we gaan naar de bios. We dede allemaal onze jassen en schoenen aan en we zeiden gedag tegen onze moeder. We gingen met de auto van nourdin, ik zat voorin en bij de spiegeltje in de auto was een foto van samia (haar vriendin) te zien. Wat miste ik haar.
Amina: nourdin.
Nourdin: ja amina?
Amina: hoe gaat het eigelijk met samia?
Nourdin: hhet ggat wel goed hoor. En de rest van de rit waren hakim en samia de hele tijd aan het kwelbelen om de domste dingen.

----------


## jokar

ga je nog verder kan niet wachten.  :stomp:

----------


## souhi

:verrassing:   :blauwe kus:   :rambo:   :wijs:   :eyebrow:   :moeilijk:   :haha:   :mrt:   :giechel:   :denk:   :maf2:   :zozo:   :tong uitsteken:  doe verder snel snel 
ik kan niet wachten wilie is echt mooi verhaal 
e jimaaaaa doe verder doe verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :rotpc:

----------


## Novell_magrebie

iedereen heeft een beetje een vervolg gegeven elke keer een kleine dosis en ik heb heb alles in een keer alles gelezen ikheb een overdosis den ik  :auw2:

----------


## Novell_magrebie

hey waarom duurt het zolang  :dood:  is ze ergens anders door gegaan met haar verhaal of gaat ze op een ander site verder 

help me plz plz  :slik!:

----------


## berkania150

Hey meid doe verder stel ons niet teleur

WE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MORE
WE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MORE
WE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MORE
WE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MOREWE WANT MORE  :regie:   :regie:   :regie:   :regie:  



xxxjes 
 :ole:

----------


## hafsa

leuk verhaal alleen jammer dat je niet verder schrijft, laat ons weten aub want we willen meer!!

----------


## mert a bak

jalah zied ik moet nu slapen heb morgen school maar kon gewoon niet moest je verhaal in een keer uit lezen jalah maak mij blij er zet er morgen een gevolg op 
zo niet dan word ik para  :maf2:  :maf2: 
sweet kissies sara

----------


## jokar

gaan we nog beginnen met een vervolg
 :huil2:

----------


## inesse

komt er nog een vervolg bij of is het gedaan????
schrijf gauw verder

dikke kus inesse

----------


## Fairuzz

hee aminaa ,ik ben fairuzzz nou ik heb je verhaal gelezen van begin tot eind en ik moet zegen ik vindt je hartstike moedig weetje dat ik toen ik 16 was ook heel erg dik was ik had maat 44 maar aangezien ik er niet meer tegen kon en ook gepest was heb ik er wat aan gedaan, en nou heb ik maar 40 ,,nog steeds molig maar liefer zo dan eerst, en schatje maak niet uit of je nou dik bent of dun volgens mij ben je een leuke liefe meid groetjes fairuzz,....ene ik vertel je wel wat ik heb gedaan ik zal je weer een bericht sturen binnenkort met me msn en dan zal je het horen van me safie dike kus zwiena doeg  :zwaai:

----------


## mert a bak

meid je mag het ook hierso op zetten ik denk dat er wel meer mensen dat willen weten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
sweet kissies mert a bak  :jeweetog:

----------

